# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Dites M. Hulot. Vous ne vous seriez pas foutu de nous, par hasard ?

## Jon Shannow

On se souvient tous du recul des politiques sur le sujet du glyphosate. Et du fameux (fumeux ?) prtexte de M. Hulot : "Il n'y a pas d'alternative".

M. Hulot a-t-il vraiment fait des recherches ? Le ministre de l'agriculture aurait-il brl ses archives ?

Voil un article qui met srieusement en doute le cot cologique de M. Hulot !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On se souvient tous du recul des politiques sur le sujet du glyphosate. Et du fameux (fumeux ?) prtexte de M. Hulot : "Il n'y a pas d'alternative".
> 
> M. Hulot a-t-il vraiment fait des recherches ? Le ministre de l'agriculture aurait-il brl ses archives ?
> 
> Voil un article qui met srieusement en doute le cot cologique de M. Hulot !


Alternative au glyphosate ou au round-up ? Ce n'est pas pareil.  :;): 


Si c'est au Round-Up, effectivement c'est abus, et ton commentaire est justifi.


Si c'est au glyphosate, pourquoi faudrait-il trouver une alternative, la dangerosit du produit en lui-mme seul, n'ayant pas t dmontre ? 

C'est quand il est mlang  d'autres molcules que cela pose problme, c'est les produits rsultants de ces mlanges qu'il faut effectivement interdire (il n'y a pas QUE du glyphosate dans le Round-Up).


J'ai beau manger bio, aujourd'hui scientifiquement parlant, il n'a pas t dmontr que le glyphosate en lui-mme tait dangereux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alternative au glyphosate ou au round-up ? Ce n'est pas pareil. 
> 
> 
> Si c'est au Round-Up, effectivement c'est abus, et ton commentaire est justifi.


C'est dans le titre de l'article : 


> Une alternative BIO *aussi efficace que le RoundUp* bloque par lAnses depuis 3 ans


Il te faut quoi de plus ? (spice de ryu  :;): )

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est dans le titre de l'article : 
> Il te faut quoi de plus ? (spice de ryu )


Je suis dsol, mais plutt que de faire mon Ryu, je vais faire mon Jipt:




> On se souvient tous du recul des politiques *sur le sujet du glyphosate*. Et du fameux (fumeux ?) prtexte de M. Hulot : "*Il n'y a pas d'alternative*".


Quand on lit ta premire phrase, il n'y a pas un mot sur le Round-Up, et tu parles de glyphosate, du coup le "il n'y a pas d'alternatives", on ne peut pas deviner que cela concerne le Round-Up, et on l'applique forcment avec ce qui est voqu avant. C'est mme pire, on ne sait que cela parle du Round-Up qu'en allant lire l'article, car tu n'en parle pas toi-mme dans ton message.

Si l'article ne cause que du Round-Up, pourquoi voquer le glyphosate ? Cela ne peut engendrer que de la confusion et des amalgames entre les deux sujets.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

Mais bon, la polmique tourne autour du glyphosate, et c'est LE composant problmatique du round'up.
C'est d'ailleurs bien le glyphosate qui est considr comme cancrigne "probable".

https://www.sudouest.fr/2017/02/10/p...182904-706.php

C'est donc bien le glyphosate qui est en cause. Puisqu'il est utilis dans de nombreux pesticides (autres que le round'up).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais bon, la polmique tourne autour du glyphosate, et c'est LE composant problmatique du round'up.
> C'est d'ailleurs bien le glyphosate qui est considr comme cancrigne "probable".
> 
> https://www.sudouest.fr/2017/02/10/p...182904-706.php
> 
> C'est donc bien le glyphosate qui est en cause. Puisqu'il est utilis dans de nombreux pesticides (autres que le round'up).



Et si tu vas lire des tudes scientifiques, (et pas juste un article d'un journal), il y est dit que le glyphosate seul, n'est pas dangereux.

Car je peux te mettre un lien d'un journal aussi :




> Le Roundup est le fruit dun assemblage entre le glyphosate, la molcule active  lorigine de la destruction des  mauvaises herbes , et dautres molcules appeles formulants (autrefois adjuvants). Ces additifs sont destins  faciliter lentre de lherbicide dans la plante afin damplifier son efficacit. La plupart sont des drivs du ptrole, comme par exemple les produits de la famille des POEA, dont certains ont t interdits.
> 
> Les chercheurs ont test sparment laction du glyphosate et celle de 14 des formulants qui lui sont associs, selon les produits commercialiss. Ils lont fait  la fois sur des plants de tomate et sur des cultures de cellules humaines, en loccurrence des cellules embryonnaires de rein.
> 
> Lire > Comment les tudes sur le glyphosate sont-elles menes ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Un rle bien plus toxique des formulants que du glyphosate lui-mme 
> *Ce travail clarifie en partie la question de la toxicit des herbicides  base de glyphosate. Ces rsultats plaident dans le sens dun rle bien plus toxique des formulants que du glyphosate lui-mme. Ils pourraient galement expliquer le dsaccord entre le Centre international de recherche sur le cancer (Circ), dpendant de lOMS, qui soutient que le glyphosate est un  cancrigne probable pour lHomme , et lAgence europenne de scurit alimentaire (EFSA), qui affirme quil ny a pas deffet cancrigne. Cette distorsion trouve probablement son origine dans le fait que le Circ a bas son avis sur des tudes menes avec des herbicides complets (glyphosate + formulants), tandis que lagence europenne sest essentiellement appuye sur les donnes concernant la molcule active (glyphosate), fournies par les fabricants dans leur dossier de demande dautorisation de mise sur le march (AMM)*.


https://www.la-croix.com/Sciences-et...-02-1200943941


A l'occasion, si je retrouve les liens des tudes elles-mmes, j'essaierai de venir les poster.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tu oublies les "Mosanto-papers"



> Le Monde raconte que Monsanto a demand  un cabinet de consultants, Intertek, de lui trouver prs de 15 experts (professeurs et consultants privs) pour rdiger des synthses sur les liens entre glyphosate et cancer.


Quand une socit pratique de la sorte, on peut avoir des doutes sur le produit. Non ?
Il semble que mme Mosanto savait que son produit tait cancrigne, et qu'ils ont tout fait pour tromper le monde. 

A noter que, malgr l'indignation de l'UE, ils ont dcid de ne pas dcider... Le Lobbying c'est quelque chose. Et, je suppose que le rachat de Mosanto par Bayer, ni est pour rien...  ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

Voil le lien d'une des tudes les plus rcente, financ par des fonds publics, base sur 20 ans d'observations au prs de pratiquement 50 000 agriculteurs, rsultat, ceux qui utilisent les produits avec glyphosate, n'ont pas eu plus (ni moins) de cancers que ceux n'en utilisant pas :

(par contre pour voir tout le dtail, il faut payer j'ai l'impression) 

https://academic.oup.com/jnci/articl...dFrom=fulltext




> Conclusions
> In this large, prospective cohort study, no association was apparent between glyphosate and any solid tumors or lymphoid malignancies overall, including NHL and its subtypes. There was some evidence of increased risk of AML among the highest exposed group that requires confirmation.



Et un article qui donne un peu plus de dtails sur l'tude en question, et sur le dbat en gnral : 

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/de...s_2483315.html


Aujourd'hui il n'y a qu'une des entits de l'OMS (CIRC) a conclu que c'tait un cancrigne possible (mais en ne testant pas que du glyphosate pure, mais avec les adjuvants), 3 autres entits de l'OMS ont conclu l'inverse.

Le problme du CIRC, c'est qu'il tudie la dangerosit sans en prendre compte les risques, donc sans prendre en compte la quantit ncessaire pour arriver au danger, du coup, ils classent pleins de trucs comme cancrigne, avec des trucs parfois sans aucun sens :




> Poisson sal (faon chinoise)


Quel poisson, avec combien de sel ? Ca veut dire quoi "faon chinoise" ? 





> Mtier de peintre


Je sais que certaines oeuvres piquent les yeux, mais de la  dire que les peintres sont cancrignes... Ce n'est mme pas la peinture qui est cancrigne, mais le mtier de peintre !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 





> Viande rouge (consommation de)


Merde, on a presque tout le cancer alors... Par contre, je peux boire des sodas, manger des chips (on va manger des chips t'entend ! xD), me bourrer de charcuterie et de fromage hyper sal et gras, mais je ne crains rien (alors que c'est considr comme cancrigne par d'autres).

Seul exception pour le CIRC, la volaille, alors ok, mais du coup, la viande blanche qui n'est pas de la volaille ? Genre le porc, le lapin, le veau, etc. Je peux en manger 50 kg par jour, je ne crains pas de cancer ?  ::aie:: 


http://www.cancer-environnement.fr/4...reuses.ce.aspx

Enfin ce n'est juste qu'un bout, mais tout a pour dire, que sans quantits en face, tout a, cela ne signifie pas grand chose.


Aujourd'hui au niveau mondial, il n'y a que le CIRC qui considre le glyphosate (pas forcment pur) comme cancrigne possible, toutes les autres agences / tudes, (et elles ne sont pas toutes finances par Monsanto) disent que non.

----------


## Grogro

> Si c'est au glyphosate, pourquoi faudrait-il trouver une alternative, la dangerosit du produit en lui-mme seul, n'ayant pas t dmontre ? 
> 
> C'est quand il est mlang  d'autres molcules que cela pose problme, c'est les produits rsultants de ces mlanges qu'il faut effectivement interdire (il n'y a pas QUE du glyphosate dans le Round-Up).


Pour ne pas dpendre d'une industrie amricaine douteuse et soutenir une filiale franaise. Certes ce serait une forme de protectionnisme et c'est haram selon le Trs Saint Politburo Europen. Interdire le glyphosate l, maintenant, tout de suite, comme l'exigeaient les excits gauchistes qui se prtendent "colos" (tout en ayant pas la moindre ide de ce qu'est un cosystme) nous aurait par ailleurs expos  de lourdes sanctions europennes. Toutefois Macron aurait trs bien pu botter en toucher faire voter une interdiction au del de la date limite du renouvellement de la licence europenne. Je me demande toujours comment un candidat Colgate, maitrisant parfaitement les codes mdiatiques avant son lection, peut se rvler aussi pitre communicant une fois au pouvoir. 

Note aussi qu'il y a beaucoup d'incertitude dans les tudes de toxicologie. Aussi bien en toxicologie humaine qu'en ce qui concerne l'impact sur les cosystmes. Il y a trop peu de recherches en toxico, pas assez de recherche  long terme, et on ne sait rien des effets cocktail. La dose ne fait pas forcment le poison. Pas toujours en tout cas. 

L'hystrie mdiatico-politique autour du glyphosate me semble nanmoins on ne peut plus exagre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour ne pas dpendre d'une industrie amricaine douteuse et soutenir une filiale franaise.


Non mais a pourquoi pas, que l'on veuille faire de la prfrence franaise j'entends bien, mais ce n'est pas l'argument mis en avant par les dtracteurs du glyphosate, qui ne jure que par sa dangerosit. 

Regarde, je suis limite  prouver par A+B dans ce fil que cela n'a pas t dmontr (je ne dis mme pas que cela n'existe pas du tout, mais que cela n'a pas t *dmontr*), je sors X sources qui le disent (en fait toutes sauf une, qui est la seule qui sert d'argumentaire  ceux qui veulent l'interdire), et j'arrive encore  me prendre des pouces rouges, alors que Jon qui accuse le glyphosate comme principal problme (alors que 99.9% des tudes montrent le contraire), se prend du vert.

Il y a un mec qui a fait une exprience intressante  ce sujet sur Twitter :




Mme organisme, mme classification, mme dangers, mais des votes qui n'ont rien  voir du tout, mais  part a, les gens ne sont pas du tout biaiss...

----------


## halaster08

Juste une remarque concernant la dangerosit potentielle de la viande rouge et du glyphosate:
La viande rouge je sais quand j'en mange et combien j'en mange, je paye pour a, c'est un choix (un peu comme l'alcool ou le tabac).
Le glyphosate tu ne fais que subir, je n'ai jamais commander un grand bol de glyphosate, et pourtant j'en ingre malgr moi rgulirement et dans des quantits que je ne maitrise pas donc le fait que ce soit potentiellement cancrigne me drange.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Juste une remarque concernant la dangerosit potentielle de la viande rouge et du glyphosate:
> La viande rouge je sais quand j'en mange et combien j'en mange, je paye pour a, c'est un choix (un peu comme l'alcool ou le tabac).
> Le glyphosate tu ne fais que subir, je n'ai jamais commander un grand bol de glyphosate, et pourtant j'en ingre malgr moi rgulirement et dans des quantits que je ne maitrise pas donc le fait que ce soit potentiellement cancrigne me drange.


Sauf que cela *n'a pas t dmontr* que *seul*, c'est cancrigne... Vous tes ttu hein. ^^

Comme je l'ai dit dans ma premire intervention, je suis tout  fait *d'accord pour interdire les mlanges* en utilisant, qui sont EUX cancrignes.

Mais quand tu vois la composition de certains pesticides, qui contiennent arsenic, plomb, nickel, mercure, cadmium, chrome, (qui sont plus dangereux que le glyphosate car eux on sait que c'est mauvais), si c'est pour remplacer le glyphosate par une autre molcule, et garder tout le reste, *le produit final sera toujours aussi cancrigne, donc on en reviendra exactement au mme point*. 


Et encore potentiellement cancrigne, cela ne veut rien dire, si il faut en boire 20 litres pur par jour pour chopper un cancer, personne n'est concern, c'est comme la solanine dans les patates ou les tomates, c'est toxique, tu peux limite en crever, mais personne n'en mange suffisamment pour cela. 


Bref,* interdire le Round-Up oui*, interdire le glyphosate *pour l'instant*, cela ne changera rien  vos risques de cancers, si l'on ne modifie pas galement le reste des composants des pesticides. 


Le combat est le bon, je pense exactement comme vous sur le fond, mais la cible n'est pas forcment la bonne.


Accessoirement, rien ne te force  consommer du glyphosate contre ton gr, tu peux aussi manger Bio (ce que je fais pour ma part, comme a, cancrigne ou pas, j'vite le Round-Up et autres saloperies).  :;): 


Edit: vous pouvez moinsser, je sais que ce n'est pas agrable de se prendre la vrit dans les dents, mais j'ai les faits et les tudes scientifiques derrire moi. Moi aussi il n'y a encore pas si longtemps que a, j'tais  fond contre le glyphosate, sauf que bah en se renseignant srieusement, on se rend compte que tout ce qu'on nous raconte dans les mdias  ce sujet, pour le moment c'est bidon et compltement exagr (sur le glyphosate lui-mme encore une fois, le Round-Up est effectivement de la saloperie). 

Donc ce n'est pas pour autant, qu'il faut en boire au goulot, et oui, il faut suivre le principe de prcaution, et ne pas oublier que le fait que cela soit cancrigne ou non pour l'homme, n'est pas le seul point  prendre en compte. Mais je le redis, remplacer le glyphosate dans les pesticides par une autre molcule, et laisser tout le reste, cela reviendra exactement au mme rsultat. Il faut effectivement trouver des alternatives saines (comme celle voque dans l'article de Jon), mais interdire le glyphosate la tout de suite maintenant, et ne rien faire de plus, a revient  pisser dans un violon, si vous aimez perdre votre temps, libre  vous...

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon ok admettons que le glyphosate pur ne soit pas cancrigne.
Par contre, tous les produits qui utilise du glyphosate sont trs dangereux pour les sols :
Au-del du glyphosate, les dangers de leffet cumulatif sur les sols



> Car le produit phare de Monsanto nagit pas que sur lhomme. Il a aussi des impacts sur la biodiversit. Vincent Bretagnolle, directeur de recherches au CNRS, est lun des rdacteurs dune alerte publie en mars,  Le printemps sannonce silencieux dans nos campagnes . Il souligne qu *une centaine dtudes a valu leffet du glyphosate (plus prcisment, de ses drivs, comme lAmpa) sur la biodiversit, en particulier en milieu aquatique. Des effets clairs ont t dtects, mme si une grande variabilit est videmment observe . Par ailleurs,  le produit liminant la flore spontane des champs, ses effets indirects sur lensemble de la chane trophique sont avrs, puisque les plantes sont  la base de celle-ci* . Le chercheur est trs clair : sur ces effets du glyphosate, ainsi que sur ceux des nitrates et des pesticides, il y a bien un consensus scientifique.


 un moment les gars de l'UE ont copi un document de Monsanto !
Glyphosate : rvlations sur les failles de lexpertise europenne



> En septembre, la dfiance a atteint son paroxysme. *Une ONG autrichienne, Global 2000, a rvl, documents  lappui, que de longs passages du rapport dvaluation officiel sur la toxicit du glyphosate taient parfaitement identiques au dossier dpos par Monsanto pour solliciter le renouvellement de son produit. Son surlignage color met en vidence une centaine de pages copies-colles par les agences europennes.*


Il existe une ptition contre l'ensemble des pesticides :
Nous voulons des coquelicots



> Les pesticides sont des poisons qui dtruisent tout ce qui est vivant. *Ils sont dans leau de pluie, dans la rose du matin, dans le nectar des fleurs et lestomac des abeilles, dans le cordon ombilical des nouveau-ns, dans le nid des oiseaux, dans le lait des mres, dans les pommes et les cerises.* Les pesticides sont une tragdie pour la sant. Ils provoquent des cancers, des maladies de Parkinson, des troubles psychomoteurs chez les enfants, des infertilits, des malformations  la naissance. Lexposition aux pesticides est sous-estime par un systme devenu fou, qui a choisi la fuite en avant. Quand un pesticide est interdit, dix autres prennent sa place. Il y en a des milliers.


Maladie de Parkinson : les pesticides menacent agriculteurs et riverains



> En pleine saison d'pandage, une tude montre une augmentation de la maladie de Parkinson chez les citoyens habitant dans les rgions les plus agricoles et surtout les plus viticoles de la France mtropolitaine.


La preuve n'a pas encore t fait :
Les pesticides sont-ils la cause de malformations chez des nouveaux-ns en France?



> Des pesticides sont suspects d'avoir entran des malformations chez des nouveau-ns en France.


Il faudrait changer compltement de philosophie au niveau de l'agriculture.
Le futur c'est se passer des engrais, des pesticides, etc.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais quand tu vois la composition de certains pesticides, qui contiennent arsenic, plomb, nickel, mercure, cadmium, chrome, (qui sont plus dangereux que le glyphosate car eux on sait que c'est mauvais), si c'est pour remplacer le glyphosate par une autre molcule, et garder tout le reste, *le produit final sera toujours aussi cancrigne, donc on en reviendra exactement au mme point*.


Attention je n'ai jamais dit que j'tais pour les autres pesticides, au contraire, je donnais juste mon explication (je ne dis pas non plus qu'elle est exacte et qu'il n'y a que celle l) par rapport aux sondages que tu voquais.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bon ok admettons que le glyphosate pur ne soit pas cancrigne.
> Par contre, tous les produits qui utilise du glyphosate sont trs dangereux pour les sols :


Mais c'est ce que je dis depuis le dpart, oui les mlanges type Round-Up, c'est pourri pour la sant, et pour les sols, et je ne suis absolument pas contre leur interdiction...  ::roll:: 


Pour faire un analogie, je vous rappelle que les vaccins sont en gnral fait avec des molcules de la maladie elle-mme, afin de stimuler votre systme immunitaire, donc, on vous injecte une petite dose de maladie pour vous soigner.

Si on interdit tout ce qui est potentiellement dangereux pour la sant, *sans se proccuper de la dose incrimine*, il faut interdire tous les vaccins. Mais bizarrement, d'un qu'un anti-vaxx ouvre sa bouche, en dehors de ryu, tous les autres, vous l'envoyez chier.

Bref, niveau cohrence => 0.  

(Et j'anticipe pour les bas du front qui comprennent tout mot  mot, oui je sais que le glyphosate, contrairement aux vaccins, ne gurit rien, pas la peine de venir me dire a).


Envoyez les pouces rouges !  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Accessoirement, rien ne te force  consommer du glyphosate contre ton gr, tu peux aussi manger Bio (ce que je fais pour ma part, comme a, cancrigne ou pas, j'vite le Round-Up et autres saloperies).


On ne sait pas trop ce qu'on vite avec le bio, soyons srieux. C'est une label rassurant, mais il y a toujours des doutes sur les qualits intrinsques de chaque produit consomm. Et des labels, il y en a plein en fait, et ce qu'on met derrire chacun, qui le sait exactement ?
Dans la mesure o de grands industriels et chaines de supermarchs s'emparent du sujet pour eux-mme proposer leurs gammes, je ne crois pas que cela amliore les choses  terme.

Jon, ton lien ne marche plus aujourd'hui ?

Etchelion, les viandes transformes sont des cancrignes certains : ce sont notamment les charcuteries et les salaisons, avec les additifs E250 et E252 : nitrate de potassium et nitrite de sodium. J'ai eu l'occasion d'en discuter avec mon boucher favori, il ne se voit pas ne pas en mettre: "Qui achterait du jambon qui n'est pas rose ?". Cependant j'en trouve  "la vie saine", excellent jambon mais double de prix, et tu le gardes pas plus de 3 jours.

Glyphosate : est-ce que ce n'est pas l'arbre qui cache la fort ? Quand on voit des mecs traiter leurs champs en tenue NBC (https://www.google.com/search?q=tenue+NBC) ou presque et que le voisinage lui n'a aucune protection, je trouve que le doute est permis. Mais ce n'est pas forcment du glyphosate qui est rpandu, plutt des fongicides ou des insecticides
Maintenant  en discuter avec les voisins, le cot des produits phyto-sanitaires sont un poste de charge important, trs important. Aucun d'eux n'est exempt de doutes sur ce qu'ils utilisent, et chacun aimerait payer moins pour ces produits. Chacun d'eux est une petite entreprise soumis  de multiples alas dont les principaux sont la mto et les marchs mondiaux. Rien n'est simple sur ces sujets...

----------


## Ryu2000

> je vous rappelle que les vaccins sont en gnral fait avec des molcules de la maladie elle-mme


Hey ! Mais je suis tomb sur cet argument, sur un site bizarre tout  l'heure :
Interdiction du glyphosate : que dit la science ?



> Examinons les faits de manire scientifique et non idologique. Depuis sa prparation et sa mise sur le march (et mme bien avant), des centaines dtudes scientifiques ont t menes afin de dterminer la toxicit du glyphosate. *Rappelons ici que tout produit, dorigine naturelle ou synthtique, est toxique et que cest la quantit (la dose) qui dtermine sa toxicit. Cet effet est notamment  la base de la vaccination au cours de laquelle on inocule au patient des composs extrmement toxiques, voire mortels, mais  des doses tellement faibles quil nen dcde heureusement pas.*
> 
> La toxicit dun produit se dfinit sous la forme du LD50 (dose ltale 50), la quantit ncessaire pour tuer 50% des sujets tests. Dans le cas du glyphosate, le LD50 est de 5,6 gr par kg. En dautres mots, un humain de 80 kg devrait avaler en une seule fois 448 gr de glyphosate pour quil ait un risque sur deux de mourir !
> 
>  titre de comparaison, le sel de cuisine, que nous consommons tous les jours, possde un LD50 de 3,0 gr par kg. Il est donc 2 fois plus toxique que le glyphosate. La cafine, avec son LD50 de 0,185 gr par kg est, quant  elle, plus de 30 fois plus ltale que le glyphosate. Appliquer le sacro-saint principe de prcaution, si cher aux politiques, ne devrait-il pas conduire  supprimer la cafine et le sel de cuisine bien plus toxiques que le glyphosate ?


La logique de la vaccination est un peu la mme que l'homopathie, on te met une petite dose de la maladie dans les 2 cas  ::P:  (souche de bactrie vivante qui a t attnue)

La toxicit d'un produit ce n'est qu'un dtail, on ne peut pas se baser intgralement l dessus... (sinon le cannabis serait lgal depuis un bail ^^ et la cafine serait illgal)
Le problme c'est la logique d'utiliser des herbicides, des insecticides, des engrais, etc.
Il faudrait faire des systmes sans produit.
Il peut y avoir de la synergie entre des plantes.
Et il y a des insectes qui tuent d'autres insectes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On ne sait pas trop ce qu'on vite avec le bio, soyons srieux. C'est une label rassurant, mais il y a toujours des doutes sur les qualits intrinsques de chaque produit consomm. Et des labels, il y en a plein en fait, et ce qu'on met derrire chacun, qui le sait exactement ?
> Dans la mesure o de grands industriels et chaines de supermarchs s'emparent du sujet pour eux-mme proposer leurs gammes, je ne crois pas que cela amliore les choses  terme.


C'est vrai que j'aurai pu tre plus prcis la-dessus, quand je parle de Bio, c'est chez un maracher / producteur local (donc pas forcment vident dans une grande ville, mais il y a des petites choppes auxquelles vous pouvez demander o elles se fournissent), pas de "label" Bio de supermarch produit par des marques qui font parfois du non-Bio habituellement.

Aprs a demande aussi de se contenter de fruits / lgumes de saison, ce que la plupart des gens ne sont pas prts  faire de toutes faons. C'est comme d'habitude, on veut tous les avantages mais sans les inconvnients (comme certains pseudo cologiste qui mangent des fruits / lgumes qui ont fait plus de km pour arriver que eux dans l'anne limite).


C'est vrai que la-dessus, je suis avantag, j'habite  la campagne, et ma marachre est une ancienne personne de ma boite qui s'est reconvertie dans le Bio et la permaculture.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour faire un analogie, je vous rappelle que les vaccins sont en gnral fait avec des molcules de la maladie elle-mme, afin de stimuler votre systme immunitaire, donc, on vous injecte une petite dose de maladie pour vous soigner.


Mais, justement, c'est ce que dit Halaster08, comment je sais quelle quantit de glyphosate j'ingre ? 
On a aucune matrise du truc. Et comme, tu le dis, tous les pesticides utilisant du glyphosate avec autre chose, c'est dangereux. Plutt que d'interdire le Round'up, le Tuemoitoutcequipousse, le Detruitafondlavie, le Toutcequiviedoitdisparaitre, ... il est plus simple de dire : on interdit le glyphosate, comme a tout ces poisons sont interdits. Hop !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais, justement, c'est ce que dit Halaster08, comment je sais quelle quantit de glyphosate j'ingre ?


Bah vu que la quantit utilis dans le champs n'est pas considr dangereuse (encore une fois au niveau du glyphosate seul, pas du Round-Up), et que sur ton lgume, il n'y a pas juste sur lui, tout ce qu'il y avait dans le champs (donc infime concentration), et qu'en plus tu l'as lav et cuit (ce qui doit peut-tre dtruire une partie du truc ?), je ne vois pas trop ce que cela changerait de savoir exactement ? 

Que tu en ingre (chiffres au pif pour imager), 0,001 mg ou 0.5mg par repas, et qu'il faut en ingrer 50gr par jour pour chopper le cancer, a ne change rien. 





> On a aucune matrise du truc. Et comme, tu le dis, tous les pesticides utilisant du glyphosate avec autre chose, c'est dangereux.


Oui mais c'est le "autre chose" qui est dangereux. Donc c'est surtout le "autre chose" qu'il faut interdire non ? Ne serait-ce pas plus judicieux ? 





> Plutt que d'interdire le Round'up, le Tuemoitoutcequipousse, le Detruitafondlavie, le Toutcequiviedoitdisparaitre, ... il est plus simple de dire : on interdit le glyphosate, comme a tout ces poisons sont interdits. Hop !


Ne te fais pas plus crdule que tu ne l'es Jon stp...

Interdit le glyphosate, il sera remplac par une nouvelle molcule (puisque c'est le glyphosate le pesticide lui-mme, les adjuvants ne servant qu' amliorer la pntration dans la plante) dans le Round'up, le Tuemoitoutcequipousse, le Detruitafondlavie, le Toutcequiviedoitdisparaitre, ... dans des nouvelles formules vendues "100% glyphosate free", avec les mmes autres adjuvants qu'avant (donc cela sera toujours aussi cancrigne).

Cela sera peut-tre mme pire, la nouvelle molcule sera peut-tre elle mme cancrigne contrairement au glyphosate.


Si tu crois que Monsanto et autres, vont passer  des pesticides sans adjuvants cancrignes juste car tu interdis le glyhosate, tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude. Si c'tait leur volont, cela serait dj fait, et l'alternative dont tu parlais dans ton message initial ne serait pas bloque par lobbyisme...  :;): 

Si tu veux des trucs "clean" pour la sant et les sols, interdire le glyphosate c'est une chose, mais il faut surtout interdire tous les adjuvants  ct, sinon cela ne sert  rien.

----------


## Grogro

> Mme organisme, mme classification, mme dangers, mais des votes qui n'ont rien  voir du tout, mais  part a, les gens ne sont pas du tout biaiss...


C'est un peu une histoire de dissonance cognitive mais aussi de biais de confirmation pour tout le monde. Un peu comme toi et neckara vous vous braquez au sujet de l'Islam (toi en en rfutant toute dangerosit sans comprendre que le risque vient toujours de minorits agissantes, lui en assimilant l'Islam au salafisme, prcisment le pige que les salafistes veulent tendre au reste du monde et SURTOUT aux musulmans qu'ils n'ont pas encore converti). Et en fait dans vos grilles de lecture respectives, vous avez plus ou moins tous les deux raison. Selon votre propre rationalit de rfrence. Mais nos grilles de lectures, en quelque sorte les postulats de nos raisonnements, ne sont pas forcment justes, ou sont indmontrables (ni justes ni fausses). Ou sont en quelque sorte des paris. Et comme ces grilles de lectures nous semblent donner un "sens" au monde, on y est d'autant plus attachs puis qu'elles semblent dfinir "ce que nous sommes" intellectuellement parlant. Et on se dit que attaquer nos prismes, nos grilles de lecture, c'est nous attaquer nous-mme. Et tout attaque aura tendance  renforcer nos propres convictions. Il y a eu des tudes  ce sujet.

Moi quand on me parle d'OGM, j'ai tendance  ragir d'une faon pas franchement rationnelle et  me braquer, alors que je sais que les tudes scientifiques ne vont pas dans mon sens.  Et c'est loin d'tre simple d'identifier et de prendre conscience de ses propres biais. Moi le premier, je pense n'avoir identifi qu'une fraction de mes propres biais. Qu'on me jette la premire pierre.

Et en plus le postulat le plus courant c'est que glyphosate = Monsanto = le mal absolu. Et plutt  raison d'ailleurs, Monsanto est rellement un danger pour l'humanit. Donc on vire trs rapidement  l'affrontement motionnel, comme quand on parle de religion, de justice sociale, de scurit, de libert, d'conomie, etc. Pour rien arranger, en bons franais, on veut tout et tout de suite et on attend absolument tout du politique (comprendre : Maman tat).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah vu que la quantit utilis dans le champs n'est pas considr dangereuse (encore une fois au niveau du glyphosate seul, pas du Round-Up), et que sur ton lgume, il n'y a pas juste sur lui, tout ce qu'il y avait dans le champs (donc infime concentration), et qu'en plus tu l'as lav et cuit (ce qui doit peut-tre dtruire une partie du truc ?), je ne vois pas trop ce que cela changerait de savoir exactement ? 
> 
> Que tu en ingre (chiffres au pif pour imager), 0,001 mg ou 0.5mg par repas, et qu'il faut en ingrer 50gr par jour pour chopper le cancer, a ne change rien.


Peut-tre. Moi, je reste sceptique sur ce produit. Dsol. Et, je ne prte aucune foi aux diffrentes tudes, car quand on connat la puissance du lobbying de Mosanto, il est difficile de penser qu'une tude puisse tre vraiment indpendante.
De plus, si Mosanto a dpens des fortunes pour cacher des tudes, c'est que eux, ils savent que c'est ultra-dangereux,  mon avis.




> Ne te fais pas plus crdule que tu ne l'es Jon stp...
> 
> Interdit le glyphosate, il sera remplac par une nouvelle molcule (puisque c'est le glyphosate le pesticide lui-mme, les adjuvants ne servant qu' amliorer la pntration dans la plante) dans le Round'up, le Tuemoitoutcequipousse, le Detruitafondlavie, le Toutcequiviedoitdisparaitre, ... dans des nouvelles formules vendues "100% glyphosate free", avec les mmes autres adjuvants qu'avant (donc cela sera toujours aussi cancrigne).
> 
> Cela sera peut-tre mme pire, la nouvelle molcule sera peut-tre elle mme cancrigne contrairement au glyphosate.
> 
> 
> Si tu crois que Monsanto et autres, vont passer  des pesticides sans adjuvants cancrignes juste car tu interdis le glyhosate, tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude. Si c'tait leur volont, cela serait dj fait, et l'alternative dont tu parlais dans ton message initial ne serait pas bloque par lobbyisme... 
> 
> Si tu veux des trucs "clean" pour la sant et les sols, interdire le glyphosate c'est une chose, mais il faut surtout interdire tous les adjuvants  ct, sinon cela ne sert  rien.


On n'a qu' interdire tous les pesticides chimiques, et on n'en parle plus.  :8-):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Peut-tre. Moi, je reste sceptique sur ce produit. Dsol. *Et, je ne prte aucune foi aux diffrentes tudes, car quand on connat la puissance du lobbying de Mosanto, il est difficile de penser qu'une tude puisse tre vraiment indpendante.*
> De plus, si Mosanto a dpens des fortunes pour cacher des tudes, c'est que eux, ils savent que c'est ultra-dangereux,  mon avis.


Pour le coup, c'est toi qui fait ton ryu l, on est en pleine thorie du complot avec la Terre entire qui nous ment.  :;): 





> On n'a qu' interdire tous les pesticides chimiques, et on n'en parle plus.


Ce qui serait dj un peu plus logique que de seulement interdire le glyphosate.

Maintenant attention, toutes les solutions "non chimiques", ne sont pas forcment toutes bonnes pour la sant et les sols non plus, donc je ne suis pas sr que le ct "chimique" doivent tre le seul critre. Cette question est plus compliqu qu'il n'y parait.

En soit, un pesticide / herbicide, que cela soit un produit chimique ou naturel, c'est fait pour tuer / dtruire des lments vivants, donc cela forcment un impact quelque part.

Loin de moi l'ide de dire que tous les produits des deux camps se valent, mais un pesticide / herbicide qui n'est mauvais pour personne (homme / animaux / insectes / plantes), c'est juste un "placebo" et cela ne sert  rien de l'utiliser. ^^

En soit, mme utiliser des coccinelles pour bouffer les pucerons, a dtruit de la vie animale  ::aie:: 

Il n'y a rien de parfait. Aprs il reste la solution de ne rien utiliser du tout, mais cela demande de remettre en question beaucoup de chose, de rutiliser des varits (des fois pourtant anciennes) plus rsistantes, avec les avantages et les inconvnients que cela peut avoir (rendement pas forcment identique, lgumes / fruits moins bien calibrs ou "moches", seulement fruits et lgumes de saison, etc . etc.)

En soit moi cela ne me gne pas le moins du monde (comme je disais c'est dj comme a que je consomme), mais encore une fois, cela demande aussi que les gens revoient leur faon de consommer, et qu'ils arrtent de chialer si leurs tomates ne sont pas bien rondes et rouge fluo par exemple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le coup, c'est toi qui fait ton ryu l, on est en pleine thorie du complot avec la Terre entire qui nous ment.


Ouais, mais a fait du bien de temps en temps... 
 ::P: 



> En soit moi cela ne me gne pas le moins du monde (comme je disais c'est dj comme a que je consomme), mais encore une fois, cela demande aussi que les gens revoient leur faon de consommer, et qu'ils arrtent de chialer si leurs tomates ne sont pas bien rondes et rouge fluo par exemple.


Pareil. Mais, effectivement, c'est pas gagn.  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est un peu une histoire de dissonance cognitive mais aussi de biais de confirmation pour tout le monde. Un peu comme toi et neckara vous vous braquez au sujet de l'Islam (*toi en en rfutant toute dangerosit sans comprendre que le risque vient toujours de minorits agissantes*, lui en assimilant l'Islam au salafisme, prcisment le pige que les salafistes veulent tendre au reste du monde et SURTOUT aux musulmans qu'ils n'ont pas encore converti). Et en fait dans vos grilles de lecture respectives, vous avez plus ou moins tous les deux raison. Selon votre propre rationalit de rfrence. Mais nos grilles de lectures, en quelque sorte les postulats de nos raisonnements, ne sont pas forcment justes, ou sont indmontrables (ni justes ni fausses). Ou sont en quelque sorte des paris. Et comme ces grilles de lectures nous semblent donner un "sens" au monde, on y est d'autant plus attachs puis qu'elles semblent dfinir "ce que nous sommes" intellectuellement parlant. Et on se dit que attaquer nos prismes, nos grilles de lecture, c'est nous attaquer nous-mme. Et tout attaque aura tendance  renforcer nos propres convictions. Il y a eu des tudes  ce sujet.
> 
> Moi quand on me parle d'OGM, j'ai tendance  ragir d'une faon pas franchement rationnelle et  me braquer, alors que je sais que les tudes scientifiques ne vont pas dans mon sens.  Et c'est loin d'tre simple d'identifier et de prendre conscience de ses propres biais. Moi le premier, je pense n'avoir identifi qu'une fraction de mes propres biais. Qu'on me jette la premire pierre.
> 
> Et en plus le postulat le plus courant c'est que glyphosate = Monsanto = le mal absolu. Et plutt  raison d'ailleurs, Monsanto est rellement un danger pour l'humanit. Donc on vire trs rapidement  l'affrontement motionnel, comme quand on parle de religion, de justice sociale, de scurit, de libert, d'conomie, etc. Pour rien arranger, en bons franais, on veut tout et tout de suite et on attend absolument tout du politique (comprendre : Maman tat).



Juste sur la partie en gras (car je suis parfaitement d'accord avec le reste de ton message), et sans refaire le dbat dans ce fil : vous n'avez toujours pas compris ma position.

Je n'ai jamais affirm qu'il n'y avait aucun danger dans l'Islam et j'admets tout  fait l'existence des intgristes dont les valeurs ne collent  pas aux valeurs actuelles de notre pays, je pars juste du principe qu'il faut juger les gens sur leurs actes * eux*. Si un mec commet un crime, tu juge ce mec l pour son crime, et tu ne fais pas payer le prix de ce crime  tous les membres de son ethnie, de sa confession religieuse, de sa prfrence sexuelle, ou que sais-je, qui n'ont rien fait et qui respectent nos valeurs et qu'il ne faut pas gnraliser  tout va.

Aprs, si des intgristes musulmans, font des trucs que NOUS considrons comme immoral  l'autre bout du monde, je suis dsol mais cela ne me regarde pas. Si je suis contre l'ingrence politique, ce n'est pas pour en tant qu'athe, aller faire de l'ingrence religieuse.

Tant que les musulmans en France, respectent nos valeurs et nos lois, a me suffit, et c'est seulement ceux qui ne les respectent pas, et qui effectivement essaient de radicaliser les autres qu'il faut foutre dehors. 

Aprs il faut relativiser aussi, et arrter de faire tout un pataqus quand des musulmans demande de pouvoir manger halal, ou des trucs dans ce genre qui n'influent en rien ceux qui ne veulent pas manger halal (et si on ne veut absolument pas prvoir un menu halal et un menu vegan, qu'on mette au moins  dispo des frigos / micro-ondes pour que les gamins puissent emmener leur bouffe, et on leur fait un tarif maxi rduit sur la cantine, car ils ne font que squatter une chaise, bref y'a moyen de faire des compromis qui ne gnent personne, et permettent  tout le monde de vivre de faon convenable). Un peu d'ouverture d'esprit ne ferait pas de mal  certains, et ils ne faut pas qu'ils hsitent  se sortir le super Dison qu'ils ont dans le fondement.  ::aie:: 


Edit: mme pas le temps de finir mon message, qu'un possesseur d'aspirateur est dj pass par l xD

----------


## Grogro

> Pour le coup, c'est toi qui fait ton ryu l, on est en pleine thorie du complot avec la Terre entire qui nous ment.


Parce que ce n'est pas forcment faux pour autant. Quelle est la valeur p de ces tudes (en quelque sorte : le niveau de confiance statistique) ? Est-ce que ces tudes sont reproductibles ? Est-ce qu'il y a des mta-tudes robustes, je n'ai pas cherch ? Est-ce que les chantillons ont t biaiss ? Est-ce qu'il y a eu ce qu'on appelle du "data picking" pour obtenir le rsultat voulu  l'avance ? 

Il y a une grosse crise de reproductibilit en science depuis quelques annes, et pas qu'en pseudo-sciences. Coupl  l'immense crise de dfiance envers tous les mdias, c'est normal de se poser des questions.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Parce que ce n'est pas forcment faux pour autant. Quelle est la valeur p de ces tudes (en quelque sorte : le niveau de confiance statistique) ? Est-ce que ces tudes sont reproductibles ? Est-ce qu'il y a des mta-tudes robustes, je n'ai pas cherch ? Est-ce que les chantillons ont t biaiss ? Est-ce qu'il y a eu ce qu'on appelle du "data picking" pour obtenir le rsultat voulu  l'avance ? 
> 
> Il y a une grosse crise de reproductibilit en science depuis quelques annes, et pas qu'en pseudo-sciences. Coupl  l'immense crise de dfiance envers tous les mdias, c'est normal de se poser des questions.


Certes, mais  ce moment l, c'est valable pour normment de sujets, et on ne peut plus discuter de rien, ou juste en se basant sur des ressentis, ce qui ne mne  rien.

Si je repars sur l'argument de Jon (qui dj se contredit lui-mme car il dit qu'on a aucune preuve qu'une tude puisse tre indpendante, mais c'est aussi valable pour la seule qui va dans son sens) :

dans le cas prsent, je rappelle que la seule tude disant que le glyphosate est dangereux, vient d'une entit de l'OMS, et que 3 autres entits de l'OMS affirment le contraire, donc dj au sein du mme organisme pre, ils ne sont pas d'accords entre eux, et comment croire que la SEULE tude allant dans ce sens, est plus fiable que toutes les autres, qu'elles viennent de financement publics ou privs, et de X pays diffrents ? 

Je sais bien que Monsanto / Bayer a un bras extrmement long, et a pip sans aucuns scrupules certaines des tudes, mais TOUTES les tudes ? Sauf UNE ? Si ils ont le bras assez long pour tricher sur toutes les autres, pourquoi en laisser une ? 

Sans parler du fait que cela voudrait dire que TOUS les scientifiques sont des pourris corrompus, on dirait ryu parlant des journalistes ou des politiciens.

Soyons srieux 5mn. 


Alors je veux bien imaginer que toutes les entits scientifiques et toutes les tudes seraient bidonner ou qu'elles n'ont pas t faites dans les rgles de l'art (pour revenir  ton argument  toi), mais mme en mettant a de ct, si on ne prend que l'tude qui dit que c'est un cancrigne probable :

- qui dit que sa mthode tait valide
- qui dit que les rsultats sont reproductibles
- qui dit que cela n'a pas t financ par quelques cologistes avec des fonds
- etc. etc. (bref, qui dit qu'elle n'est pas elle-mme touche par tout ce que tu soulve ?)

Et surtout, c'est de la simple logique, le CIRC ayant fait son tude sur du glyphosate + adjuvants (qui sont eux dangereux pour la sant), comment peuvent-ils affirmer que le glyphosate seul est cancrigne, puisqu'ils ne l'ont pas test seul ? On marche sur la tte l. ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

En gros, si j'ai mal au dos, par exemple. Et que toutes les analyses, toutes les radios, les IRM, les chographies, ne montrent rien qui justifie mon mal de dos, alors, je n'ai pas mal au dos. 

A moins, que ce mal ne soit pas connu et pas dcelable par les moyens actuels. Mais, non, tu as raison, si TOUTES les tudes disent que je n'ai pas mal au dos, alors, c'est que je n'ai pas mal au dos. Cool ! 

Je pense que le dficit de la scu va baisser. Il suffit de dire aux gens qu'ils ne sont pas malades !  ::ccool::

----------


## MiaowZedong

https://www.anses.fr/en/system/files...017CPA22EN.pdf

Vu que l'alternative bio au RoundUp n'a mme pas communqu sa composition  l'ANSES (malgr des relances et une procdure accelre et moins onreuse pour le bio), impossible effectivement de dire si ce n'est pas pire que le RoundUp. Bio ne veut pas dire inoffensif, hein. Reste  savoir si c'est parce qu'il veulent delibrement cacher un composant nocif ou parce qu'Osmobio sont incomptents (et perso, je ne fais pas confiance  des incomptents pour concevoir un produit phytosanitairecar oui, bio ou pas, c'est de cela qu'il s'agit).

En plus le redacteur de l'article cit par Jon semble ne pas connatre la dfinition de verbe "prjuger" ::aie:: 

Je rajouterais que je n'aime pas l'usage fait du terme _biocontrol_ par l'ANSES, ce devrait tre reserv pour un vritable contrle par des moyens biologiques (c'est--dire vivant: parasitodes, prdateurs, pathognes) et non utilis au sens de l'"agriculture biologique", une traduction aberrante du terme _organic agriculture_. Par exemple utiliser des chats (ou des chouettes, ne soyons pas sectaires) pour contrler des souris, c'est du contrle biologique; balancer de la nicotine pour contrler les insectes nuisibles, j'ai du mal  voir en quoi c'est un contrle biologique (bien que ce soit de l"agriculture biologique"....mais toute agriculture utilise forcment des procdures biologiques, cette expression est vraiment  chier).

----------


## Grogro

> Certes, mais  ce moment l, c'est valable pour normment de sujets, et on ne peut plus discuter de rien, ou juste en se basant sur des ressentis, ce qui ne mne  rien.


Oui, et c'est bien le problme. Pourquoi crois-tu qu'il y a une crise de dfiance systmique partout dans le monde ? 

C'est un vrai problme et dieu sait si je ne suis pas un "relativiste".

----------


## MiaowZedong

Ah oui, je reposte pour dire que M.Hulot se fout des Franais, puisqu'il prche la dcroissance alors que son (trs comfortable) patrimoine est en croissance constante. La dcroissance, c'est pour les autres!

----------


## Ryu2000

> puisqu'il prche la dcroissance alors que son (trs comfortable) patrimoine est en croissance constante.


Ouais mais il a une relativement bonne image, donc il permettait de faire du green washing "Regardez LREM en a quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie, on a Hulot dans notre quipe !".
Pendant un moment a a augment la popularit d'LREM, bon maintenant c'est foutu, les Franais dtestent ce parti...
Peut-tre qu'Hulot avait anticip les consquences de l'augmentation du prix des carburants, alors il s'est barr pour tre tranquille.
Ou peut-tre qu'il a propos plein de choses positives pour l'cologie, mais LREM l'a systmatiquement envoyer se faire foutre...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En gros, si j'ai mal au dos, par exemple. Et que toutes les analyses, toutes les radios, les IRM, les chographies, ne montrent rien qui justifie mon mal de dos, alors, je n'ai pas mal au dos. 
> 
> A moins, que ce mal ne soit pas connu et pas dcelable par les moyens actuels. Mais, non, tu as raison, si TOUTES les tudes disent que je n'ai pas mal au dos, alors, c'est que je n'ai pas mal au dos. Cool ! 
> 
> Je pense que le dficit de la scu va baisser. Il suffit de dire aux gens qu'ils ne sont pas malades !


Et donc, si UNE seule tude affirme quelque chose, alors c'est forcment vrai ? 

Ok donc l'homopathie a marche, les anti-vaccins ont raison, le rchauffement/changement climatique n'existe pas, et la Terre est plate... C'est sr qu'on va aller loin comme a...  ::ccool::

----------


## Grogro

> Et donc, si UNE seule tude affirme quelque chose, alors c'est forcment vrai ?


Le peer-review ne suffit mme pas mais c'est une condition ncessaire (ncessaire et non suffisante). Il faut pouvoir reproduire l'tude. Il faut en connaitre la confiance du point de vue statistique. Supposons que tu "prouves" linnocuit de tel facteur dans le dclenchement de telle maladie en cherchant des corrlations entre deux facteurs. Hypothse nulle. Tu peux ventuellement avoir des rsultats dans tes jeux de donnes mais ils ne seront pas statistiquement significatifs. Dans les sciences srieuses "molles" comme la mdecine ou les neurosciences (je ne parle pas des pseudosciences littraire comme la sociologie ou la psycho), on considre que le seuil de confiance est  95%. Tu as prouv  95% qu'il n'y a pas de lien entre A et B. Cela veut dire que sur 20 tudes, 19 iront dans le sens de tes rsultats et une montrera un lien entre A et B. Ces 20 tudes, si elles sont bien faites, sont toutes recevables dans des journaux officiels. Devine ce qui sera mdiatis ? A provoque B  95% de certitude. 

On a beau avoir fait des tudes scientifique, c'est quelque chose dont on a rarement conscience. Et le journaliste scientifique est le plus souvent un littraire qui est encore moins sensibilis  ces problmatiques. Le pigiste de mass merdia genre l'obs ou le point encore moins. C'est comme a qu'on produit une "fake news" involontairement avec toute la bonne foi du monde. C'est d'autant plus difficile pour lui qu'il est soumis  une forte pression commerciale : s'il ne sort pas l'info avant tout le monde il se fait bouffer, dans le cas contraire, il "buzz". Et  la pression politique de ses lecteurs qui demandent de la certitude et de l'exactitude.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et donc, si UNE seule tude affirme quelque chose, alors c'est forcment vrai ? 
> 
> Ok donc l'homopathie a marche, les anti-vaccins ont raison, le rchauffement/changement climatique n'existe pas, et la Terre est plate... C'est sr qu'on va aller loin comme a...


Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Je dis juste qu'il y a un doute. Et, que dans notre beau pays, pour plein de trucs, on applique ce qu'on appelle le "principe de prcaution", et que dans ce cas, on ne l'applique pas. Pourquoi ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Dans les sciences srieuses "molles" comme la mdecine ou les neurosciences (je ne parle pas des pseudosciences littraire comme la sociologie ou la psycho), on considre que le seuil de confiance est  95%. Tu as prouv  95% qu'il n'y a pas de lien entre A et B. Cela veut dire que sur 20 tudes, 19 iront dans le sens de tes rsultats et une montrera un lien entre A et B. Ces 20 tudes, si elles sont bien faites, sont toutes recevables dans des journaux officiels. Devine ce qui sera mdiatis ? A provoque B  95% de certitude. 
> 
> On a beau avoir fait des tudes scientifique, c'est quelque chose dont on a rarement conscience. Et le journaliste scientifique est le plus souvent un littraire qui est encore moins sensibilis  ces problmatiques.


Mais Jon n'est pas journaliste...  ::(: 


@Jon : j'ai du l'crire 20 fois aujourd'hui : il n'y a pas de doute, car la seule tude qui dit que c'est dangereux, n'a pas test la molcule toute seule dans son coin, c'est la tout le problme.

Aprs encore une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond et sur le fait que le gouvernement a fait n'importe quoi en laissant passer le Round-Up qui est  bannir.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Je dis juste qu'il y a un doute. Et, que dans notre beau pays, pour plein de trucs, on applique ce qu'on appelle le "principe de prcaution", et que dans ce cas, on ne l'applique pas. Pourquoi ?


"Le principe de prcaution, correctement appliqu, interdit le principe de prcaution"Michael Crichton

Si le principe de prcaution existait  l'poque, nous n'aurions pas de vaccins. Aujourd'hui c'est les OGM qui en font les frais, alors qu'il existe plus de 25 ans de littrature scientique tablissant qu'ils sont sans danger. Demain, ce sera quoi?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "Le principe de prcaution, correctement appliqu, interdit le principe de prcaution"Michael Crichton
> 
> Si le principe de prcaution existait  l'poque, nous n'aurions pas de vaccins. Aujourd'hui c'est les OGM qui en font les frais, alors qu'il existe plus de 25 ans de littrature scientique tablissant qu'ils sont sans danger. Demain, ce sera quoi?


Pour les OGM, c'est un poil diffrent. En effet, les effets ne peuvent tre connus car il faudrait des dcennies de recul pour se rendre compte des consquences de ces manipulations gntiques. Et, en plus, on sait que l'on ne peut pas contrler les OGM. Entendre par l qu'une parcelle non OGM est systmatiquement contamine par une des cultures OGM alentours. En effet, les animaux polinisateurs ne font pas de distinction entre un OGM et un non OGM. Bref, c'est jou aux apprentis sorciers que de pratiquer la culture OGM.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aujourd'hui c'est les OGM qui en font les frais, alors qu'il existe plus de 25 ans de littrature scientique tablissant qu'ils sont sans danger.


L'OGM le plus connu c'est le "round up ready" il sert  rendre les plantes rsistantes au round up.
Donc les lgumes contiennent des traces de round up et on sait que c'est dangereux.

Donc peut-tre qu'on a pas encore les preuves que les OGM sont dangereux, mais en attendant le round up on sait que a l'est.

Pesticides : quels fruits et lgumes faut-il viter de consommer ?



> Avec 89% des chantillons contamins, le raisin est le fruit qui contient le plus systmatiquement des traces de pesticides. Et 2,6% de celles-ci dpassent les limites maximales en rsidus (LMR). Une concentration qui peut s'expliquer par les multiples traitements appliqus dans les vignes. Par exemple, en 2013, les viticulteurs ont appliqu en moyenne 19 traitements de pesticides, dont des fongicides (contre les champignons)  79%, des dsherbants chimiques (11%) et des insecticides (10%), prcise Gnrations futures.
> 
> Les Franais ingrent donc un certain nombre de pesticides puisque l'on consomme en moyenne quatre kilos de raisin par an. D'ailleurs un fruit sur sept achet est une grappe de raisin.
> 
> Dans la suite du classement des fruits  viter, la clmentine/mandarine (dont 88,4% des chantillons sont contamins) et la cerise (87,7%) compltent le podium.


Il faut changer l'agriculture, le problme c'est que a va prendre du temps pour rparer le sol...
Ce n'est pas sain d'utiliser autant de produit et en plus a rend les plantes plus faible, elles deviennent incapable de se dfendre contre un champignon ou un insecte.

Il faut arrter les engrais, les fongicides, les dsherbants, les insecticides.
C'est pas durable comme solution et a produit des lgumes cancrignes.

----------


## Jipt

> Il faut arrter les engrais, les fongicides, les dsherbants, les insecticides.
> C'est pas durable comme solution et a produit des lgumes cancrignes.


a fait quand mme 50 ans que certains le rabchent.

Mais bon, je vais encore rpter que nous sommes gouverns par des truffes...

Allez, https://nousvoulonsdescoquelicots.org/ pi je vais me rajouter un gilet rouge sur le jaune, et peut-tre aussi un vert, je vais finir par ressembler  un programme de test d'cran,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais bon, je vais encore rpter que nous sommes gouverns par des truffes...


Le lobby de l'industrie chimique peut corrompre des ministres, des snateurs, des dputs, etc. A Bruxelles c'est encore plus simple de faire du lobbying, tout est centralis.
Ils ont russi  mettre dans la tte de tout le monde que c'est sans les produits synthtiques on produirait moins, que c'est grce aux engrais qu'on va nourrir toute la plante.
La ralit est tout autre.

Avec tous les produits les plantes deviennent faibles, alors qu'en crant ses propres semences on a des plantes adaptes aux conditions locales.
Le problme c'est que tu ne peux pas faire la transition facilement car les produits ont tu la vie dans le sol...

Trois multinationales rgnent sur 55% du march mondial des semences



> Monsanto, DuPontDow et Syngenta tissent leur toile en rachetant leurs concurrents. La Confdration, lorganisation suisse Public Eye et Syngenta militent pour un partage des revenus dcoulant des varits dveloppes  partir de semences locales


L'industrie chimique contrle l'industrie des semences.
Les varits sont conues pour ncessiter plein de produits.
Elles ont besoin d'engrais et plein de pesticides, sinon elles ne poussent pas.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour les OGM, c'est un poil diffrent. En effet, les effets ne peuvent tre connus car il faudrait des dcennies de recul pour se rendre compte des consquences de ces manipulations gntiques. Et, en plus, on sait que l'on ne peut pas contrler les OGM. Entendre par l qu'une parcelle non OGM est systmatiquement contamine par une des cultures OGM alentours. En effet, les animaux polinisateurs ne font pas de distinction entre un OGM et un non OGM. Bref, c'est jou aux apprentis sorciers que de pratiquer la culture OGM.


Ce discours pouvait s'entendre quand on faisait les premiers OGM en....1974. Continuer  le rpter en boucle aujourd'hui alors que les dcennies de recul, on les a, c'est aussi sectaire que les anti-vax et les climato-nggationistes.




> L'OGM le plus connu c'est le "round up ready" il sert  rendre les plantes rsistantes au round up.


Ryu soulve malgr lui un vrai problme: aujourd'hui l'ingnierie gntique travaille pour les grands groupes agrochimiques ou meurt. La faute  qui? Au culte anti-OGM, qui, particulirement en Europe, a rendu hors de prix l'homologation d'une variante OGM (en UE comptez 35M en moyenne). Les universits, les start-up, les cooperatives ne peuvent pas lancer de semences OGM sur le march. Merci, activistes anti-sciences!

Et alors que CRISPR bnficie d'une procdure moins onreuse en Amrique du Nord, en Europe elle doit passer par les mme 35M que les transgniques, "grce" aux obscurantistes tels que la Confdration Paysanne, Friends of the Earth, etc...

----------


## fredoche

> Ce discours pouvait s'entendre quand on faisait les premiers OGM en....1974. Continuer  le rpter en boucle aujourd'hui alors que les dcennies de recul, on les a, c'est aussi sectaire que les anti-vax et les climato-nggationistes.
> 
> 
> Ryu soulve malgr lui un vrai problme: aujourd'hui l'ingnierie gntique travaille pour les grands groupes agrochimiques ou meurt. La faute  qui? Au culte anti-OGM, qui, particulirement en Europe, a rendu hors de prix l'homologation d'une variante OGM (en UE comptez 35M en moyenne). Les universits, les start-up, les cooperatives ne peuvent pas lancer de semences OGM sur le march. Merci, activistes anti-sciences!
> 
> Et alors que CRISPR bnficie d'une procdure moins onreuse en Amrique du Nord, en Europe elle doit passer par les mme 35M que les transgniques, "grce" aux obscurantistes tels que la Confdration Paysanne, Friends of the Earth, etc...


Tu serais pas un peu scientologue toi par contre sur les bords ?
ou scientiste, genre religieux de la science ?

Ca apporte quoi exactement les OGM ? de plus ? de mieux ? Avec toute la diversit et la richesse du vivant, a apporte quoi exactement ? Sinon des brevets, des exclusivits, des conneries du genre

Tu veux bosser sur du transgnique, il y a des tas de maladies gntiques  soigner... donc go, l il y a surement des applications utiles, pas juste "profitables"

Et le recul, tes 25 ans, c'est 25 ans de consommation continue de produits OGM ? par des organismes vivants proche des mammifres et de l'homme ? Ou 25 ans d'tudes sur un ou 2 ans maximum avant de publier les rsultats et de surtout pas aller plus loin ? 

Parce que tu sais par exemple le tabac  dose normale, tu peux prendre plein de cobayes et les faire fumer des clopes pendant 2 ans, ils ne chopperont pas le cancer, ni d'autres souci. Ou l'amiante pareil... Pourquoi on a foutu de lamiante partout pendant des dizaines d'annes ? Et pourquoi on l'enlve de partout aujourd'hui ? Il a fallu des dcennies pour prendre conscience de sa nocivit, parce que l'effet nocif est sur le long terme, comme pour le tabac. Il faut des dcennies d'exposition. Par contre aprs tu n'y chappe pas. 
Et le tabac, pour tout ce qui est cardio-vasculaire, c'est mme pas une histoire de dose, 1 clope par jour suffit  augmenter tes risques d'accident vasculaire dans des proportions qui devraient simplement justifier l'interdiction de ce produit. 1 seule clope sur 10 ou 20 ans, tu vois...?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca apporte quoi exactement les OGM ? de plus ? de mieux ? Avec toute la diversit et la richesse du vivant, a apporte quoi exactement ?


Je crois qu'il veut un round up europen parce qu'il pense que pour faire pousser des lgumes, des fruits, des crales, etc, il faut utiliser des produits synthtiques pour tuer les mauvaises herbes, les insectes, etc.
Ces produits tuent les plantes, donc il faut modifier les plantes pour qu'elles survivent au round up europen.
Peut-tre que je me trompe.

Maintenant Monsanto n'existe plus, c'est devenu Bayer et Bayer est allemand.
Donc si tu veux tu peux te dire que le round up est europen MiaowZedong.  ::P: 

===
Je pense qu'on devrait essayer de cultiver sans produit synthtique.
Il faut crer des varits et faire de la permaculture.
On peut rcolter plus sans produit, mais a demande plus d'efforts.
Les rcoltes seront moins calibr (il y aura beaucoup plus de diversits).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ca apporte quoi exactement les OGM ? de plus ? de mieux ? Avec toute la diversit et la richesse du vivant, a apporte quoi exactement ? Sinon des brevets, des exclusivits, des conneries du genre


Les phytosanitaires ne sont pas trs populaires par ici, justement avec les OGM on peut crer des plantes qui resistent naturellement aux pestes agricoles, qui n'ont besoin de peu ou pas de phytosanitaires.

On peut aussi rajouter vitamines et nutriments aux plantes, mme potentiellement faire des cultures qui remplacent la viande nutritionellement.

Des cultures qui poussent en terrain difficile, des cultures qui permettent plus de recoltes par an, une regnration plus simple des parcelles, des plantes qui brillent dans le noir pour faire plaisir aux enfants...._the sky's the limit_, comme on dit chez moi. Il faut juste abandonner ce tabou abrahamique qui interdit de "jouer  dieu".



> Tu veux bosser sur du transgnique, il y a des tas de maladies gntiques  soigner... donc go, l il y a surement des applications utiles, pas juste "profitables"


a fait 40 ans qu'on le fait. 




> Et le recul, tes 25 ans, c'est 25 ans de consommation continue de produits OGM ? par des organismes vivants proche des mammifres et de l'homme ? Ou 25 ans d'tudes sur un ou 2 ans maximum avant de publier les rsultats et de surtout pas aller plus loin ?


C'est 25 ans de commercialisation pour l'alimentation humaine avec zero incidents, et 31 848 articles scientifiques. En fait il n'y avait rien  craindre mme _a priori_, mais comme le quidam hurle, on a voulu le rassurer. Le problme, c'est que comme les anti-vax, les anti-OGM ne sont pas ouverts  la raison...

----------


## fredoche

> Les phytosanitaires ne sont pas trs populaires par ici, justement avec les OGM on peut crer des plantes qui resistent naturellement aux pestes agricoles, qui n'ont besoin de peu ou pas de phytosanitaires.
> 
> On peut aussi rajouter vitamines et nutriments aux plantes, mme potentiellement faire des cultures qui remplacent la viande nutritionellement.
> 
> Des cultures qui poussent en terrain difficile, des cultures qui permettent plus de recoltes par an, une regnration plus simple des parcelles, des plantes qui brillent dans le noir pour faire plaisir aux enfants...._the sky's the limit_, comme on dit chez moi. Il faut juste abandonner ce tabou abrahamique qui interdit de "jouer  dieu".


L'humanit se nourrit sans OGM depuis la nuit des temps, tu es conscient de a ?
On invente des besoins qui n'existent pas. On a dcid dans nos pays occidentaux de faire de la nourriture des denres marchandisables, transportables et exportables  grande chelle, mais depuis toujours les pays, les rgions sont autonomes d'un point de vue alimentaire. On a transform cela sur le sicle dernier.
La viande n'est pas une ncessit nutritionnelle.
le savoir des hommes concernant l'exploitation des sols mme les moins fertiles est n avec la sdentarisation, depuis des milliers d'annes. 





> C'est 25 ans de commercialisation pour l'alimentation humaine avec zero incidents, et 31 848 articles scientifiques. En fait il n'y avait rien  craindre mme _a priori_, mais comme le quidam hurle, on a voulu le rassurer. Le problme, c'est que comme les anti-vax, les anti-OGM ne sont pas ouverts  la raison...


Les occidentaux sont ceux qui souffrent le plus des cancers de toutes sortes, et on commence  prendre conscience que l'alimentation, trop carne, trop sucre, trop raffine, trop lacte, plus la sdentarit et le travail en intrieur, serait en grande partie l'explication du phnomne. En quoi ces OGM ne seraient pas exempts de responsabilit au milieu de ce maelstrom.
On fait manger les vaches comme des poules, du grain ou des lgumineuses (les 2 OGM), la plupart ne broutent plus un brin d'herbe. Comment on peut exclure au milieu du reste l'impact des OGM sur les incidences sanitaires globales des maux qui sont ceux des occidentaux ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> La viande n'est pas une ncessit nutritionnelle.


Il y a des nutriments qu'on trouve dans la viande et difficilement ailleurs, comme la cratine ou le collagne par exemple.
Souvent les vgtariens doivent prendre des compltements alimentaires pour viter les carences. (fer, zinc, calcium, omega-3, vitamine B12 et D)
Aprs il y a des peuples qui ne mangent quasiment pas de viande, en Inde a doit bien se trouver.
Mais il y a des gens qui ne mangent quasiment que de la viande, comme les inuits par exemple (il y a pas tellement de fruits et de lgumes Groenland).
Il y a eu des centaines de milliers d'annes de slection naturelle pour en arriver l.
Il n'y a pas de rgime universelle.
Il y a des peuples plus adapt  consommer du lait que d'autres, par exemple les hollandais et les allemands, a leur fait un bon apport en protine.
Dans les rgions o il n'y a pas d'herbe, il n'y a pas de vache, il n'y a pas de lait, donc il n'y a pas eu de slection naturelle sur la tolrance au lait.




> Les occidentaux sont ceux qui souffrent le plus des cancers de toutes sortes, et on commence  prendre conscience que l'alimentation, trop carne, trop sucre, trop raffine, trop lacte, plus la sdentarit et le travail en intrieur, serait en grande partie l'explication du phnomne.


Ouais manger trop de ppitos a peut finir par donner le cancer.
Dans la nourriture industrielle il y a des additifs dangereux.
agents sensoriels
colorantsdulcorantsexhausteur de gotagents de texture (paississants, mulsifiant)agents de conservation
conservateursanti-oxydantsagents de finalit
agents de finalit (enrichissement d'aliments dittiques)
Cancer du clon : deux additifs alimentaires utiliss comme complments en fer augmentent les risques
Les aliments  ultratransforms  favoriseraient le cancer



> Augmenter de 10 % sa consommation de nourriture contenant additifs alimentaires et conservateurs divers lverait de 12 % le risque de dvelopper une tumeur, selon une tude.


Il y a des histoires de pesticides galement :
Dans nos assiettes, il y a tout... mme des pesticides interdits



> Considres comme des perturbateurs endocriniens, c'est--dire des substances susceptibles de chambouler notre systme hormonal, on les souponne d'tre  l'origine de graves maladies : strilit, pubert prcoce, malformations gnitales chez les garons, cancers hormono-dpendants (sein et prostate), obsit, diabte, pathologies neurodgnratives ou bien encore troubles du comportement.


C'est un peu HS, mais en recherchant des infos sur les pesticides et le cancer je suis tomb sur a :
De l'hrone au glyphosate : l'histoire mouvemente de Bayer et Monsanto



> *Bayer, fond en Allemagne en 1863, a invent l'aspirine, mais aussi vendu de l'hrone au dbut du XXe sicle, alors utilis comme substitut  la morphine... et comme remde contre la toux.* Pendant la Seconde guerre mondiale, Bayer fait partie tout comme son compatriote BASF du conglomrat chimique IG Farben, tristement clbre pour avoir fourni aux nazis le Zyklon B utilis dans les chambres  gaz.


C'est marrant de se dire qu' la fin du 19ieme sicle, il y avait de la cocane et de l'hrone dans des mdicaments ^^
 l'poque ils ne savaient pas que c'tait dangereux.
Aujourd'hui on doit consommer des produits hyper dangereux mais on ne le sait pas encore.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La viande n'est pas une ncessit nutritionnelle.


Juste sur ce point : l'Homme est un omnivore, et la viande fait partie de son rgime alimentaire naturel. 
Il suffit pour s'en rendre compte de regarder notre dentition. Les molaires et les canines, c'est pas pour bouffer de l'herbe !  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il suffit pour s'en rendre compte de regarder notre dentition. Les molaires et les canines, c'est pas pour bouffer de l'herbe !



Et encore une fois, omnivore signifie que l'on peut manger de tout pour survivre, animal ou vgtal, pas que l'on doit manger de tout pour survivre. Je sais que certains ont du mal  faire la nuance, mais elle existe. 


D'ailleurs ce que tu dis est faux, les herbivores ont aussi des molaires hein, d'ailleurs au contraire, elles sont plus dveloppes chez eux (les vaches ont 12 prmolaires *et* 12 molaires) et peuvent galement avoir des canines (par exemple les chevaux ou les gorilles, entre autres), d'autres espces herbivores peuvent aussi avoir des canines de petites tailles qui ne servent presque pas, mais en ont quand mme   :;): 

Se baser sur la dentition est un trs mauvais choix d'argument.


Edit:  la limite, mme l'histoire de digestion de Ryu est un meilleur argument (et encore, je ne m'y connais pas assez pour dire si il est imparable ou non).

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'Homme est un omnivore, et la viande fait partie de son rgime alimentaire naturel.


Il existe des peuples dans le monde qui mangent trs peu de viande.
Aujourd'hui on peut se passer de viande parce qu'on a accs  des aliments du monde entier.
Mais avant il fallait faire avec ce qui tait l localement, donc si il n'y avait pas de viande tu mangeais autre chose.
Si il n'y avait pas de fruits (comme au Groenland) tu ne mangeais pas de fruits.




> Les molaires et les canines, c'est pas pour bouffer de l'herbe !


Nous n'avons pas non plus l'estomac pour digrer de l'herbe.
Si la mode vegan prend, peut-tre que dans 10 000 les dents des humains seront diffrentes.  ::P: 

Mais  mon avis dans 10 000 l'humain aura disparu depuis longtemps ^^

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et encore une fois, omnivore signifie que l'on peut manger de tout pour survivre, animal ou vgtal, pas que l'on doit manger de tout pour survivre. Je sais que certains ont du mal  faire la nuance, mais elle existe.


Si si, certains aliments essentiels ne se trouvent que dans l'alimentation animalecobalamine (vitamine B12), carnosine, carnitine, creatine, taurine, zinc et j'en oubliedonc si tu es vegan, soit tu prends des supplments de synthse soit tu souffres de carences. Les tudes montrent des effets de carences alimentaires tels qu'un taux accru de dpression, un dficit cognitif durable chez les enfants de vegans, risque accru de thrombose veineuse, etc.

D'ailleurs, les herbivores stricts n'existent pas, mme les ruminants peuvent consomment opportunistiquement de la viande. Donc il est prfrable de parler d' hypo/meso/hypercarnivore plutot que d'herbivore/omnivore/carnivore. Un humain, un ours, un cochon ou la plupart des canids (exemples d'omnivores) peuvent basculer d'une catgorie  l'autre, mais assez peu d'animaux sont des carnivores purement facultatifs (comme les ruminants, qui peuvent manger de la viande, mais se portent aussi trs bien sans).

----------


## Ryu2000

Les gens sont libre d'avoir le rgime qu'ils souhaitent, par contre ils ne peuvent pas l'imposer  leurs enfants, ni leurs animaux. (pour un bb il faut du lait maternelle, c'est donc pas vegan)
Le problme avec les vegans c'est qu'on n'entend peu parler de ceux qui font leur truc dans leur coin sans embter personne.
On ne voit qu'une minorit bruyante et insupportable, qui attaque tout ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux.
Les vegans extrmistes sont ultra pnible et intolrant, mais ce n'est qu'une minorit dans une minorit.

Si quelqu'un souhaite ne pas manger de lait ni duf il fait ce qu'il veut, mais j'irai pas manger chez lui ^^
Comme avait dit Oblix : "Un bon repas sans fromage. C'est une belle qui n'a qu'un il. C'est un oiseau sans plumage. Une fort sans cureuil".
Je ne veux pas entendre parler de fromage vegan.




> comme les ruminants, qui peuvent manger de la viande, mais se portent aussi trs bien sans


On a donn des farines animales  des animaux et a a mal fini.
Il y a des projets pour faire revenir les farines animales mais on vite le "cannibalisme". (on donne pas de farine de poisson aux poissons, pas de farine de porc au porc, pas de farine de volaille  la volaille)

Les farines animales bientt pour les porcs et les volailles?



> Que faudrait-il pour que ces farines soient  nouveau autorises pour les porcs et la volaille?
> 
> Il faut une traabilit parfaite des farines animales tout au long de la chane alimentaire pour viter les risques de mlanges des diffrents types de farines mais aussi et surtout ceux lis au cannibalisme. Il ne faut pas que les mmes espces se mangent entre elles pour viter les risques de transmission des maladies. On ne peut pas donner la farine de porcs  des cochons ou de volailles  des poules. Dans la pratique cette traabilit est difficile  tablir sur toute la chane. Beaucoup d'abattoirs ne se sont pas spcialiss et mlangent toutes les farines sans distinction d'espces. Dans les levages, il n'y a pas d'assurance pour que les agriculteurs sparent les farines de type 1 et 2, avec celles de type 3.
> 
> Et pour les bufs?
> 
> Ce n'est pas pour demain. Cela n'est pas tout  faire naturel que des ruminants mangent des protines animales, ce ne sont pas des omnivores.
> 
> La meilleure viande bovine est celle produite  partir de vache nourrie  l'herbe et au foin, riche en omga 3, substance protectrice des maladies cardiovasculaires.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si si, certains aliments essentiels ne se trouvent que dans l'alimentation animalecobalamine (vitamine B12),


Hop, je m'arrte l, car a, c'est dj faux :

https://www.batiactu.com/edito/cice-...2019-54359.php




> Quels aliments contiennent de la vitamine B12 ? La vitamine B12 est produite par des micro-organismes bactriens que lon trouve *quasi exclusivement* dans les organes digestifs des animaux. Cest pourquoi les aliments les plus riches en vitamine B12 sont dorigine animale : viande, poisson, produits laitiers et oeufs.
> 
> *Les aliments dorigine vgtale (fruits, lgumes, noix, graines, sources essentielles de la plupart des autres vitamines) ne contiennent malheureusement que peu de vitamine B12. Quelques produits ferments (contenant des bactries), comme la choucroute, la bire et certaines algues contiennent de petites quantits de vitamine B12.*


De plus : 




> la vitamine B12 est sensible  la chaleur, de sorte que la cuisson de la viande ou des oeufs (mme lgre) dtruit une part significative de ce nutriment essentiel. *On estime quune cuisson de seulement 2 minutes rduit de 30% la teneur en vitamine b12 dun aliment*





> Enfin, le facteur intrinsque nest capable de transporter que 1,5  2 mcg de vitamine B12 par repas. Cest la molcule responsable de transporter la vitamine B12 vers lilon (partie basse de lintestin grle), partie de lorganisme ou la vitamine peut tre assimile.* De ce fait, mme si la viande contient une concentration nettement suprieure de vitamine B12, le corps est limit dans sa capacit dabsorption.*



Bref, je ne vais pas aller perdre mon temps  vrifier chaque autre lment un par un, car j'ai autre chose  faire.





> D'ailleurs, *les herbivores stricts n'existent pas*, mme les ruminants peuvent consomment opportunistiquement de la viande. Donc il est prfrable de parler d' hypo/meso/hypercarnivore plutot que d'herbivore/omnivore/carnivore. Un humain, un ours, un cochon ou la plupart des canids (exemples d'omnivores) peuvent basculer d'une catgorie  l'autre, mais assez peu d'animaux sont des carnivores purement facultatifs (comme les ruminants, qui peuvent manger de la viande, mais se portent aussi trs bien sans).


D'une part je ne vois pas ce que cela vient faire l, je disais juste  Jon que la dentition n'avait par forcment  voir avec le rgime alimentaire mais 2me lment faux en gras.

Concernant les diffrents rgimes alimentaires : 

https://fr.vikidia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9g...s_alimentaires

C'est un truc pour les enfants, cela ne devrait pas tre trop compliqu  comprendre, et tu as mme des exemples d'animaux *ne mangeant jamais de viande*. 


Comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas vegan, et a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre si tu mange de la viande, personne ne te force  devenir vegan, donc je ne comprend mme pas que tu sois si virulent dans ta propagande carniste en allant jusqu' mentir...






> (pour un bb il faut du lait maternelle, c'est donc pas vegan)


  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Les vegans sont contre l*'exploitation animale*, si tu nourris ton enfant au sein, c'est tout  fait vegan, puisque tu n'exploites aucun animal...

C'est dsesprant de lire des trucs comme a...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hop, je m'arrte l, car a, c'est dj faux


Pas si faux que cela. https://www.e-sante.fr/regime-vegan-...287?page=0%2C3




> Mais lalimentation vgtalienne risque fort de poser des problmes du ct des protines, de la vitamine B12 et de certains sels minraux.





> Les protines, qui constituent tous nos milliards de cellules, se trouvent en quantits plus ou moins importantes dans tous les aliments, sauf dans le sucre et lhuile.
> Elles sont elles-mmes constitues dacides amins qui se combinent selon les besoins de lorganisme pour reformer des protines. Ils sont tous interchangeables sauf huit dentre eux, appels Acides Amins Essentiels (AAE), qui doivent obligatoirement tre apports par lalimentation. Sils ne sont pas tous l, en mme temps et dans les bonnes proportions, le renouvellement des protines de lorganisme devient alors assez problmatique.
> Les protines dorigine animale sont toutes plus ou moins riches de ces AAE. Une chelle de valeur, appele  Valeur biologique  a t tablie : elle dtermine la richesse et les proportions harmonieuses des diffrents acides amins dans une protine. Celle de rfrence est la protine de luf, quasiment parfaite et qui a le coefficient 100.
> Le problme, dans lalimentation vgtalienne, cest que les produits vgtaux sont moins bien fournis en ces AAE. Lgumes et fruits sont carrment pauvres en protines (1  2% au maximum). Les lgumineuses et les crales en contiennent pas mal, mais elles ont un  facteur limitant , cest--dire labsence de un ou plusieurs AAE.
> Il faut donc mlanger ces produits au mme repas afin davoir la bonne combinaison dAAE, associer par exemple des pois chiches et de la semoule, comme dans le couscous. Ce qui oblige quand mme le vegan  pas mal dacrobaties culinaires.





> La vitamine B12 est essentielle  la croissance et au bon fonctionnement de toutes les cellules du corps. Sans elle, tout se dgrade peu  peu.
> 
> Or, la *B12 est totalement absente de tous les produits vgtaux*. Il en existe un homologue dans la spiruline et les lgumes ferments (comme la choucroute) mais qui nest pas absorb. 
> Cest pourquoi les vegans sont oblig(e)s de prendre des complments de vitamine B12 et/ou de consommer des produits qui en sont enrichis.





> Le *calcium se trouve essentiellement dans les produits laitiers, le fer dans les viandes.*
> *Certes, ces deux sels minraux sont aussi prsents dans les produits vgtaux, mais en quantits moindres et de faon moins efficace.
> En effet, le fer dorigine vgtale est bien moins absorb par lorganisme que celui dorigine animale*. Do un risque de carence avec le rgime vgtalien, surtout chez les femmes dont les besoins sont plus levs tant quelles ont leurs rgles.
> Quant au calcium, son absorption risque aussi dtre freine par les phytates dont les crales sont souvent bien pourvues. Le risque de carence existe galement, sauf si lon consomme des produits, comme le lait de soja par exemple, qui en sont enrichis.





> Vous pouvez cder  cette mode du veganisme si vous apprenez  bien naviguer dans les arcanes nutritionnelles de *cette alimentation qui ne nous est pas naturelle puisque nous sommes naturellement omnivores.*
> Mais :
> Vous ne *devez pas limposer  un enfant car sa bonne croissance exige quil mange de tout afin de ne risquer aucune carence*.
> Vous ne *devez pas plonger dans le vegan si vous attendez ou nourrissez un bb.* Vos besoins nutritionnels sont bien trop levs pendant ces priodes. Vous mettez alors en danger votre sant et celle du bb que vous portez.


Bref, le vganisme, c'est bien pour les laboratoires pharmaceutiques qui produisent les complments alimentaires...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les vegans sont contre l*'exploitation animale*, si tu nourris ton enfant au sein, c'est tout  fait vegan, puisque tu n'exploites aucun animal...


D'un point de vue biologique l'homme est un animal, il fait parti de la classe des mammifres, de l'espce Homo sapiens.
Aprs c'est une question de philosophie...




> Bref, le vganisme, c'est bien pour les laboratoires pharmaceutiques qui produisent les complments alimentaires...


Parfois ils arrivent  trouver des plantes, des fruits, des lgumes qui contiennent des nutriments qu'ils est difficile de trouver en dehors de la viande et du lait.
Mais sinon apparemment les complments alimentaire "B12 Vegan" ont bien l'air synthtique.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> blablabla


Encore une fois, (car pour des carnistes, vous tes pourtant dur de la feuille hahaha), je ne suis pas vegan et je suis tout  fait d'accord sur les conclusions de l'article (ne pas imposer aux enfants, etc.)

par contre vous me faites marrer avec vos  priori sur les complment de B12, sachant qu'une bonne partie des levages industriels qui procurent la viande que vous mangez, font de la supplmentation en B12 et autres, sur ces animaux, car ils ont eux-mme des carences. La majorit de la production mondiale de B12 est destine aux levages de poulets et de cochons, et pas aux vegans, renseignez-vous srieux hein... 

Bref, vous refusez de prendre un complment alimentaire, qui au final, est refil  l'animal, que vous allez tuer pour avoir le gain de ce complment alimentaire, sauf que le gain sera moindre, car une partie sera perdue par l'animal, et en plus, vous allez encore en perdre minimum 30% lors de la cuisson plutt que prendre un complment pur  pratiquement 99% gnr directement  partir des mmes bactries...  ::aie:: 

Aucune logique ni cohrence. C'est juste que vous aimez la viande (comme moi), que les vegans qui veulent vous imposer leur point de vue vous font chier (comme moi), et que du coup vous tes compltement braqus (contrairement  moi) au moindre argument se rapprochant du vganisme alors qu'ils sont trs loin de ne dire que des conneries.


Et quand je vois Jon se prendre un +5 avec son argument sur la dentition compltement foireux, je me dis qu'heureusement que vous tes majoritairement des BAC+5 sens tre plus duqu et plus ouvert que la moyenne...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Vous tes aussi biaiss et ferms que ceux qui n'ont pas vos diplmes au final, la prochaine fois que je vois l'un de vous prtendre qu'on est sens tre "au-dessus" du citoyen moyen niveau ducation, il va m'entendre...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> blabla aussi


Je suis d'accord que les vgans ne disent pas que des conneries (ils en font, aussi  ::ptdr:: ), et la luttent pour le bien tre animal est une juste cause.
Si les poulets et les cochons des levages industriels ont besoin d'un apport en B12, c'est  cause de le mode d'levage, uniquement. Des poulets ou des cochons levs au grand air, n'ont besoin d'aucun complment. 

Le problme, c'est l'levage intensif, pas l'levage, ni la nourriture carne. 
Et c'est le mlange que font les vgans, et c'est pour cela qui je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux. Mais, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent, c'est comme pour les religions, tant qu'ils ne viennent pas m'obliger  adopter leur mode de vie, j'en ai rinafaire ! 

Accessoirement, comme il y a trs souvent un mlange vganisme et cologie, le soja, indispensable aux vgans, est une plaie cologique de mme nature que l'huile de palme.  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> https://fr.vikidia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9g...s_alimentaires
> 
> C'est un truc pour les enfants, cela ne devrait pas tre trop compliqu  comprendre, et tu as mme des exemples d'animaux *ne mangeant jamais de viande*.


C'est pour les enfants, mais c'est surtout une vision cule. Tout animal est capable de manger de la viande et le fera s'il en a l'occasion, la viande tant extrmement facile  digrer. Ce qui diffre entre animaux c'est l'effort qu'ils mettent  trouver de la viande et par consquent la proportion de viande qu'ils ingrent, qui varie d'anecdotique (pour ce que tu appellles des "herbivores")  totale (pour les flids et certains reptiles). Certains animaux ne peuvent pas digrer de plantes, mais tous peuvent digrer de la viande.

Et les anmaux que tu penses "herbivores" te mangeraient, s'ils trouvaient ton cadavre encore frais sur leur chemin.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si les poulets et les cochons des levages industriels ont besoin d'un apport en B12, c'est  cause de le mode d'levage, uniquement. Des poulets ou des cochons levs au grand air, n'ont besoin d'aucun complment.


On est d'accord, mais les levages en plein air, cela reprsente quel pourcentage de la production ? Et quand on coute Miaow, tous les animaux en levages vivent heureux et en bonne sant, si ils taient en bonne sant, ils n'auraient pas de carences, cqfd...





> Le problme, c'est l'levage intensif, pas l'levage, ni la nourriture carne. 
> Et c'est le mlange que font les vgans, et c'est pour cela qui je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux.


Il ne faut pas oublier que le combat des vegans ne concerne pas que la viande hein, mais toute exploitation animale (donc vtement, cosmtique,  test des laboratoires, etc. etc.).

Mais oui, la dessus on est d'accord, pour moi, un mode d'levage plus respectueux des animaux, ET une rduction de la consommation de viande (car quoi que vous disiez vous n'avez pas besoin de manger de la viande 2 fois par jours ou tous les jours pour avoir vos apports en B12 et autres), outre de rduire la souffrance animale, serait un gros plus cologiquement oui (puisque tu voque le sujet).

Ah et le soja, n'est pas forcment un bon exemple non plus, car un peu plus de la moiti de la production sert essentiellement  nourrir les animaux d'levage, la c'est comme les complments de B12, ce ne sont pas les vegans qui en consomment le plus mais les animaux (sachant en plus qu'il n'y a pas que les vegans qui consomment du soja chez les humains).  :;): 


@Miaow, arrte avec tes arguments  2 balles, des animaux qui ne mangent jamais de viande il y en a, mme si cela te fait chier (le koala ?). Et entre un animal qui en mange une fois dans sa vie ou tous les 36 du mois pour ne pas crever de faim, et un animal dont c'est le rgime alimentaire principal, je suis dsol mais il y a un monde.

Y'a des humains qui mangent leurs excrments pour survivre dans des conditions extrmes, c'est pas pour autant qu'on est coprophage...  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On est d'accord, mais les levages en plein air, cela reprsente quel pourcentage de la production ? Et quand on coute Miaow, tous les animaux en levages vivent heureux et en bonne sant, si ils taient en bonne sant, ils n'auraient pas de carences, cqfd...


C'est l que le bt blesse en effet. Et, aucune dcision politique ne semble vouloir aller dans ce sens... ( et ils viennent nous parler d'cotaxe, les cons)




> Il ne faut pas oublier que le combat des vegans ne concerne pas que la viande hein, mais toute exploitation animale (donc vtement, cosmtique,  test des laboratoires, etc. etc.).


Autant pour certaines choses, comme le bien tre animal, je veux bien, tout comme les fourrures (a t-on besoin de fourrure animale pour se vtir au 21me sicle ?  - aberrant !). Mais la tonte des moutons, alpaga, lama, d'levage, le lait, les ufs, ... c'est un peu n'importe quoi. Quant  l'utilisation des tests en laboratoires sur les animaux, je pense en effet, que l'on pourrait directement les faire sur les vgans afin d'viter les risques sur les animaux...  ::mouarf:: 




> ... une rduction de la consommation de viande (car quoi que vous disiez vous n'avez pas besoin de manger de la viande 2 fois par jours ou tous les jours pour avoir vos apports en B12 et autres), outre de rduire la souffrance animale, serait un gros plus cologiquement oui (puisque tu voque le sujet).


Tout  fait. Je ne mange de la viande que deux fois par semaine. Parfois des ufs, mais beaucoup de lgumes, crales et lgumineuses.




> Ah et le soja, n'est pas forcment un bon exemple non plus, car un peu plus de la moiti de la production sert essentiellement  nourrir les animaux d'levage, la c'est comme les complments de B12, ce n'est sont pas les vegans qui en consomment le plus mais les animaux (sachant en plus qu'il n'y a pas que les vegans qui consomment du soja chez les humains).


Oui, mais les vgans en ont besoin, eux. Et puis, c'tait aussi pour rappeler ce fait, car les colos ont trop tendance  se focaliser sur l'huile de palme, et d'occulter (volontairement ?) la culture du soja. Mme si, comme tu dis, le soja est trs employ par l'levage intensif, encore lui ! Franchement, va falloir faire quelque chose. Ha ! Si on avait eu N. Hulot comme ministre de l'cologie !  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

Bon bah moi ce que je voulais dire concernant la viande ne versait pas dans des pratiques alimentaires alternatives, parce que a vous fait causer en fin de compte.
Un bon quilibre alimentaire c'est une grande varit alimentaire essentiellement et la viande n'est pas prpondrante dans ce cadre.
Les rgimes alimentaires modernes lis  notre poque et  la nourriture commerciale et industrielle ont tendance  beaucoup rduire cette varit. Et  privilgier la viande.

Je repense au chimpanz qui a de grosses canines, ce n'est pas un animal trs chasseur ni carnivore. Probablement plus opportuniste.

Mangez de tout en quantit raisonnable les amis, c'est bon pour vous et pour tous, y compris la plante  :;): 

J'ai gout les insectes cet t, criquets et vers, c'est pas dgueu, on doit bien y trouver quelques nutriments propres  la viande.

Mais je suis pas encore chaud pour ma premire huitre, et bizarrement je n'en suis pas mort encore.

Pour ma part plutt que de suivre ces envoles scientifiques vers les aliments de demain, je prfre m'intresser  ce qui nous entoure et que l'on oublie depuis des dcennies, et que l'on redcouvre aujourd'hui. Et qui faisait la varit alimentaire d'hier. Et la consommation en grande quantit de viande est une pratique rcente. Moi-mme jusqu' mon adolescence je mangeais assez peu de viande et encore moins du buf.

Exemple rigolo, j'ai plant des amlanchiers dans ma haie. Les fruits sont dlicieux, de vrais bonbons. H bien de tout mon entourage personne ne connait, et mme  l'cole de ma fille, personne. Certains parents sont mme all vrifier si je ne tentais pas de les empoisonner. Je ne connaissais pas plus. En ralit seuls les ppiniristes et paysagistes connaissent bien cet arbustre. On en voit dans certaines villes, en arbres dcoratifs.
Cet t ma ville avait plant du basilic pourpre partout dans ses massifs de fleurs. C'est joli et c'est une tuerie en pesto. De l  ce que on nous laisse nous servir.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est l que le bt blesse en effet. Et, aucune dcision politique ne semble vouloir aller dans ce sens... ( et ils viennent nous parler d'cotaxe, les cons)


En fait la plupart des pratiques que pointe du doigt Ecthelion sont illgales en UE. Illgal ne voulant pas dire inexistant, ce serait peut-tre opportun de renforcer l'application des ces lois.

Il y aussi eu des effets surprises...en 2012 l'UE a interdit les poulets de batterie, contrairement aux prdictions la sant des poulets a dclin et la mortalit augment en plein air par rapport aux cages  ::aie::  mais c'est peut-tre simplement du  l'inexprience des agriculteurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bientt la fin du glyphosate ? Des scientifiques dcouvrent un herbicide d'origine naturelle



> Allons-nous bientt pouvoir nous passer du glyphosate, herbicide dcri et cancrogne potentiel ? Des scientifiques viennent de dcouvrir d'incroyables proprits dsherbantes chez une molcule naturelle : la radulanine A.
> 
> En France, on estime qu'environ 9.000 tonnes de glyphosate sont utilises chaque anne, aussi bien par des particuliers que pour l'agriculture. Cet herbicide trs largement rpandu est pourtant dcri, souponn d'tre cancrogne et mauvais pour l'environnement. Depuis plusieurs annes les voix s'lvent, pour demander rparation et pour trouver une solution de remplacement.
> 
> Une alternative srieuse pourrait tre en passe d'tre trouve, selon une rcente tude scientifique. Conduite par des chercheurs du CNRS, de l'Ecole polytechnique et de la Sorbonne, elle met en effet en vidence les incroyables proprits herbicides d'un composant naturel : la molcule radulanine A.


Esprons que ce soit moins mauvais pour l'environnement que le glyphosate. (Glyphosate et environnement : encore matire  recherche)
Le glyphosate sera interdit en France, donc il faut trouver une alternative.

L'UMP dit qu'il faut encore 5 ans avant de l'interdire :
Sur la question du glyphosate, Bellamy (LR) dfend une "cologie pragmatique"



> Invit de France 3, la tte de liste LR pour les Europennes considre que le dlai d'interdiction du dsherbant  cinq ans "est le bon".

----------


## ddoumeche

Le DDT, le glyphosate, les engrais azots sont d'excellents produits, encore faut-il les utiliser de manire ponctuelle. A quoi cela sert-il de mettre en vente un machin plus bio que bio ?  continuer  pourrir les sols et avoir des nouveaux procs dans 20 ans.
Si le DDT n'avait pas t interdit au niveau international, l'Afrique se serait dbarrass du paludisme depuis plus de 30 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le DDT, le glyphosate, les engrais azots sont d'excellents produits, encore faut-il les utiliser de manire ponctuelle.


Les graines vendus aux agriculteurs produisent des plantes faibles, si elles sont mises en concurrences avec des mauvaises herbes, elles vont tre incapable de se dfendre.
C'est pour a que les agriculteurs sont oblig d'utiliser rgulirement de l'herbicide.

Pour rsister  un herbicide la plante doit tre modifi gntiquement.
L'entreprise qui produit l'herbicide, produit galement les semences, donc elle a intrt  vendre des graines de merde qui ncessitent beaucoup de produit.
Trois multinationales rgnent sur 55% du march mondial des semences

Il y a de plus en plus de mauvaises herbes rsistante au glyphosate.
Rsistance au glyphosate
Les mauvaises herbes s'adaptent trs vite (un peu comme les bactries).

En produisant ses propres semences (slection naturelle) on pourrait crer des plantes plus forte que les mauvaises herbes, mais l'industrie ne veut pas que a ce passe comme a (sinon elle vendrait beaucoup moins d'engrais, d'insecticide, de fongicide, d'herbicide, de parasiticide, etc).




> A quoi cela sert-il de mettre en vente un machin plus bio que bio ?  continuer  pourrir les sols et avoir des nouveaux procs dans 20 ans.


C'est vrai que remplacer un produit par un autre n'est sans doute pas la meilleures solution, la meilleur chose  faire serait de se passer compltement de produit.
Ce qui me rappelle que des viticulteurs alsacien parlent de a dans cette vido, vers 14 minutes :


Ils n'utilisent aucun produit, ils disent que c'est a la diffrence entre l'agriculture bio de 2000 et l'agriculture bio d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Jipt

> Les graines vendus aux agriculteurs produisent des plantes faibles, si elles sont mises en concurrences avec des *mauvaises herbes*, elles vont tre incapable de se dfendre.
> Il y a de plus en plus de *mauvaises herbes* rsistante au glyphosate.
> Rsistance au glyphosate
> Les *mauvaises herbes* s'adaptent trs vite (un peu comme les bactries).
> En produisant ses propres semences (slection naturelle) on pourrait crer des plantes plus forte que les *mauvaises herbes*, mais l'industrie ne veut pas que a ce passe comme a (sinon elle vendrait beaucoup moins d'engrais, d'insecticide, de fongicide, d'herbicide, de parasiticide, etc).


Faudrait arrter avec ce terme, une mauvaise herbe est tout simplement une herbe dont on n'a *pas encore* dcouvert les capacits, les pouvoirs, les bienfaits, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une mauvaise herbe est tout simplement une herbe dont on n'a *pas encore* dcouvert les capacits, les pouvoirs, les bienfaits, etc.


Si, on connait des bnfices de certaines de ces plantes.
Adventice



> Une adventice (du latin adventicius,  qui sajoute, supplmentaire, venant de ltranger ), appele galement  mauvaise herbe , dsigne, pour les agriculteurs et les jardiniers, une plante qui pousse dans un endroit (champ, massif...) sans y avoir t intentionnellement installe. Les adventices sont gnralement considres comme nuisibles  la production agricole, *bien qu'elles puissent galement tre bnfiques*.


Et si les  mauvaises herbes  taient bonnes pour la sant ?



> Si, au lieu de chasser ces herbes folles de votre jardin, vous les consommiez ? *Certaines dbordent de bienfaits pour votre sant et votre bien-tre.*


Les mauvaises herbes comestibles

Y'aurait moyen de les rcolter et de les vendre. (enfin peut-tre pas toutes)
L dans le contexte, une mauvaise herbe, c'est une plante que tu n'as pas choisi et qui va tre en concurrence avec ce que t'as plant.
Bon aprs il y a peut-tre des "mauvaises herbes" avec qui les autres plantes peuvent tre en synergie, par exemple une plante qui absorberait l'azote de l'air pour le faire passer dans la terre. (a ferait engrais)

----------


## fredoche

C'est le cas des lgumineuses avec au premier rang le trfle.

Pour faire suite  cette rflexion de Jipt, on pourrait croire que le monde moderne est une machine  effacer les mmoires. C'est plutt "on a pas redcouvert" les proprits de toutes ces plantes, parce que pour la plupart de ces plantes, les proprits sont documentes ou connues depuis des sicles.
Je crois que le monde scientifique, avec cette volont d'aller jusqu'au fond des choses, et de ne reconnaitre que ce qu'il tudie, donc voit, nous fait perdre le recul et la vision d'ensemble des systmes, leur infinie complexit

ddoumeche je ne te croyais pas capable de tels raccourcis. Le DDT n'aurait en rien radiqu le paludisme, les moustiques dveloppant des rsistances. Et de plus il est toujours en usage dans certains pays dAfrique, si on en croit l'article wikipdia associ.
Les engrais cassent les fonctionnements systmiques, ils ne sont utiles que pour les plantes en pot, ou pour l'apptit de l'industrie agro-alimentaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est plutt "on a pas redcouvert" les proprits de toutes ces plantes, parce que pour la plupart de ces plantes, les proprits sont documentes ou connues depuis des sicles.


Si on a oubli les bienfaits des plantes a doit tre en grande partie  cause des industries et de la grande distribution.
Si il n'existe aucun produit  base d'une plante, tout le monde va oublier cette plante, les gens vont perdre l'habitude de la consommer parce qu'on la trouve pas en grande surface.

Est-ce qu'aujourd'hui on trouve beaucoup de soupe aux orties dans les grandes surfaces ?

Le DDT n'aurait en rien radiqu le paludisme[/QUOTE]
C'est peut-tre ngligeable, mais il parait que a a un peu jou.
Dichlorodiphnyltrichlorothane



> Le DDT a contribu  l'radication complte du paludisme en Europe et en Amrique du Nord, *bien que des mesures d'hygine prises au dbut du xxe sicle et l'augmentation du niveau de vie aient dj permis une quasi-disparition dans les pays dvelopps*. Le paludisme connat en effet un dclin en Europe et aux tats-Unis ds la fin du xixe sicle *en raison des asschements de marais et de la suppression des bassins de rserve*. Mais au Brsil et en gypte, ce sont principalement les abondantes pulvrisations de DDT qui sont responsables de l'radication du paludisme.


Quand les gens se nourrissent correctement et on une bonne hygine, plein de maladies disparaissent.
C'est chouette d'avoir un systme immunitaire qui fonctionne  :8-):  On peut combattre plein de maladies avec a  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

Pour une fois, une rponse qui appelle  une suite dtaille.

En fait, le reportage de Vincent Lapierre chez les bios est gentil, mais ce journaliste fait surtout vendre le label "bio". Si tu n'avais pas parl du viticulteur, je l'aurais vite zapp.

Pour commencer, il n'est pas trs difficile de faire du bio sans insecticides aujourd'hui que les insectes ont presque disparus,  quand les autres agriculteurs se chargent de les pandre... en quantit et surtout en efficacit croissante. Et si d'aventure un groupe de parasites s'aventurait dans des champs bios, la filire dispose d'insecticides peut-tre moins efficaces mais tout aussi "dangereux" pour la sant. Voir plus, la rotnone par exemple. La principale diffrence tant que ces herbicides / pesticides ne sont pas issus de la chimie de synthse, et sont utiliss avec parcimonie.
Non, les phobiques de la chimie et du glyphosate en particulier (qui a seul une efficacit discutable, alors qu'il est vendu sous forme de roundup pleins d'adjuvants sympas dont de l'arsenic) feraient encore mieux de cultiver leur jardin eux-mmes. D'ailleurs je ne crois pas que le roundup cause d'avantage de cancers chez les consommateurs (une poigne) et les agriculteurs que les autres produits utiliss. Le problme tant qu'il y en a quantit.

On peux donc acheter bio pour se rassurer, se donner le sentiment de manger vert donc d'tre vert, mais en pratique les produits sont surtout de meilleure qualit... donc meilleurs pour la sant. Mais aussi plus cher, trop onreux pour le grand public. Cela reste d'ailleurs un march de niche, restreint  6% une petite portion des surfaces agricoles. 

Mais le bio rpond une question obsolte : car la question n'est pas tellement chimie de synthse contre les produits naturels, mais plutt celle du dosage, du remembrement et de l'usage des tracteurs et du labour : outre les produits chimiques dont on a dj parl en ce qui concerne la disparition des insectes donc des oiseaux, le remembrement  dtruit le milieu naturel pour ces derniers, c'est  dire les haies, les tangs, les petits bois etc...
Le labourage et la passage des tracteurs casse et compacte les sols, enfouis les matires organiques o elles ne se dcomposent pas aussi bien, tue la vie interne, .. c'est a dire principalement les verts (huhu) de terre.

Voila en partie pourquoi les agriculteurs se replient dans les engrais azots ... pour compenser l'infertilit des sols. Et ils compensent tellement qu'au final les champs en deviennent incultivables. Ce qui veut dire 5 ans de jachre, ce qui est trs difficile quand on a 500,000 d'emprunts  la banque et qu'on ne s'est pas vers un salaire depuis des annes.

Bref, bio contre non-bio, omg ou pas ogm, ce n'est qu'un petit bout de l'iceberg. Bio oui, mais le bio ne remplacera jamais l'agriculture conventionnelle : il faut regarder du cot de l'agriculture de conservation des sols (ACS) dont parle ton viticulteur. Aussi appele holistique ou agrocologie au Qubec (?), qui offre des mthodes complmentaires  l'agriculture bio ET conventionnelle, voir des mthodes plus efficaces.

L'ACS se rpand en amrique du nord et en afrique d'ailleurs. L'Europe territoire de Monsanto/ Bayer rsiste encore.
Ici les pratiques changent lentement mais surement: en Beauce, pays de culture de bl, on commence a laisser la paille dans les champs pour l'apport lors de la dcomposition, et la circulation de l'air dans les sols.
Les drains sont mme retirs des champs 30 ans aprs, le ministre s'tant peut-tre enfin dcid  rsoudre les violentes inondations dans le sud... et des nappes phratiques toujours plus vides chaque anne. Peut-tre n'aura t'on plus besoin de pratiquer l'irrigation dans un avenir proche.

La solution n'est pas dans la production de semences ogms non striles qui vont se retrouver dans la nature et dans le champs de l'agriculteur voisin.  Ce serait une fuite en avant, faire plus de ce qui ne marche pas, en plus de ne pas adresser le problme des pratiques commerciales abusives qui rendent les grands semenciers dangereux.
Il faut plutt faire patre les btes, ou planter des radis en rotation.

https://agriculture-de-conservation.com/
https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2018/12/AUBERT/59315





> ddoumeche je ne te croyais pas capable de tels raccourcis. Le DDT n'aurait en rien radiqu le paludisme, les moustiques dveloppant des rsistances. Et de plus il est toujours en usage dans certains pays dAfrique, si on en croit l'article wikipdia associ.


Ridicule, on aurait rduit la population de moustiques africains porteur de la maladie de 90% et la mortalit de 99.9%. Dans ce cas l, il ne faut pas radiquer ceux propageant le zika parce qu'ils pourraient dvelopper une rsistance, et laisser faire la nature et les petits oiseaux ? L tu fais du fondamentalisme vert.
Au contraire, le Sri Lanka est pass de 2,8 millions cas  17 cas de paludisme grce du DDT. L'Afrique du sud le rintroduit. Donc je persiste, les pesticides sont des outils formidables.

----------


## fredoche

Pas de fondamentalisme, ton assertion sur le DDT est suffisamment ose pour que j'aille voir ce que l'on en dit par ailleurs. a reste un insecticide  large spectre, qui impacte bien au-del de  la population de moustiques.
J'utilise le conditionnel je ne suis en rien affirmatif.

Pour le reste de ce que tu cris, je suis plutt trs d'accord.

----------


## Ryu2000

Depuis qu'il n'est plus dans le gouvernement, il arrive  Nicolas Hulot de dire des choses intressantes :
Viandes, normes... Pourquoi l'accord UE-Mercosur fche tout le monde



> Libre-change contre cologie
> Les cologistes s'lvent galement contre cet accord, y voyant l'archtype mme d'une mondialisation nuisible  l'environnement. "*Le libre-change est  l'origine de toutes les problmatiques cologiques*", a ainsi dnonc dimanche soir l'ancien ministre franais de la Transition cologique Nicolas Hulot, dans un entretien au Monde. "On finit par ne plus croire personne : on dit des choses et dans la foule (...) on signe des traits qui nous mnent  l'oppos", a poursuivi l'ex-numro trois du gouvernement franais. 
> 
> Avant mme l'annonce de vendredi, plus de 340 ONG avaient critiqu la politique du prsident brsilien d'extrme droite, Jair Bolsonaro, depuis son arrive au pouvoir en janvier, demandant  l'UE d'interrompre les discussions. Sa politique "est une catastrophe, a ne fait pas de doute. On est revenu trs loin en arrire. Avec un cynisme absolu, on a redonn le pouvoir aux lobbies de l'agrobusiness", estime Olivier Dabne prsident de l'observatoire de Sciences Po Paris sur l'Amrique latine (Opalc).


Et ouais ! Si les cologistes veulent avoir une ligne qui se tient, ils doivent devenir des protectionnistes hardcore ! Le libre change c'est la source des problmes.
Les brsiliens vont dtruire l'environnement et on va leur acheter des produits parce qu'ils produisent pour moins cher...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et ouais ! Si les cologistes veulent avoir une ligne qui se tient, ils doivent devenir des protectionnistes hardcore ! Le libre change c'est la source des problmes.
> Les brsiliens vont dtruire l'environnement et on va leur acheter des produits parce qu'ils produisent pour moins cher...


Sauf que ce n'est pas possible, puisque dixit toi-mme la semaine dernire, les colos vont s'allier  LREM, ils ne peuvent donc pas tre pro-protectionnisme.  ::aie:: 

En plus les brsiliens ne feraient rien de tel, tu nous dis tout le temps que ce sont des gentils qui font parti de ce groupe merveilleux de Bisounours que sont les BRICS, pourquoi voudraient-ils donc faire du mal  la plante ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que ce n'est pas possible, puisque dixit toi-mme la semaine dernire, les colos vont s'allier  LREM, ils ne peuvent donc pas tre pro-protectionnisme.


Il y a une diffrence entre ceux qui se soucient rellement de l'cologie et le parti politique Europe cologie Les Verts...
EELV se soucie autant de l'cologie que le PS se soucie du social...
EELV c'est de la merde.




> ce sont des gentils qui font parti de ce groupe merveilleux de Bisounours que sont les BRICS, pourquoi voudraient-ils donc faire du mal  la plante ?


Le nouveau prsident du Brsil ne respecte pas tellement lenvironnement.
Il veut dtruire des forts, ce qui est une trs mauvaise ide.
Moi perso je prfre quand on essaie de transformer des dserts en fort que le contraire.

----------


## tanaka59

> Il y a une diffrence entre ceux qui se soucient rellement de l'cologie et le parti politique Europe cologie Les Verts...
> EELV se soucie autant de l'cologie que le PS se soucie du social...
> EELV c'est de la merde.
> 
> 
> Le nouveau prsident du Brsil ne respecte pas tellement lenvironnement.
> Il veut dtruire des forts, ce qui est une trs mauvaise ide.
> Moi perso je prfre quand on essaie de transformer des dserts en fort que le contraire.


L'cologie c'est l'affaire de tous pas d'une secte parti. Ah quand le dogme nous tient ...

Au passage l'interdiction du roundup sans alternative est une belle connerie ! Bah oui maintenant qu'on ne combat plus les mauvaises herbes c'est open bar en automne pour l'ambroisie. Espece invasive qui cause de grave problmes respiratoire avec les polaines ... cherchez l'erreur !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'cologie c'est l'affaire de tous pas d'une secte parti. Ah quand le dogme nous tient ...
> 
> Au passage l'interdiction du roundup sans alternative est une belle connerie ! Bah oui maintenant qu'on ne combat plus les mauvaises herbes c'est open bar en automne pour l'ambroisie. Espece invasive qui cause de grave problmes respiratoire avec les *polaines* ... cherchez l'erreur !


Alors pour les polaines, je ne sais pas. Pour le pollen, je confirme. A noter que cette plante fait partie des "trucs" qu'on nous a ramen d'ailleurs (ici, l'Amrique du Nord).

----------


## tanaka59

> Alors pour les polaines, je ne sais pas. Pour le pollen, je confirme. A noter que cette plante fait partie des "trucs" qu'on nous a ramen d'ailleurs (ici, l'Amrique du Nord).


Oula ma langue a fourch ^^

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bah oui maintenant qu'on ne combat plus les mauvaises herbes


Les "mauvaises herbes", c'est une appellation un poil errone, dans la mesure o une bonne partie de ces plantes sont comestibles, et certaines ont mme des proprits mdicinales. Et c'est sans compter leur apport sur la biodiversit et la production de miel, hein.

C'est pas pour rien que mme en rgion parisienne, ils laissent des "friches" o ces plantes sont laisses libres de pousser, histoire de faire des ilots de nature au milieu du bton et de l'asphalte striles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je rejoins entirement DevTroglodyte. Les appellations "mauvaise herbe" et "nuisible" sont des appellations humaines , mais aucunement naturelle. La plupart de ces appellations vient des agriculteurs et/ou des leveurs. Le renard est un "nuisible" pour l'leveur de poules, mais est trs utile pour stabiliser les populations de rongeurs (rats, souris, lapins, ...). D'ailleurs,  propos des lapins, la myxomatose, maladie trs connue et trs redoute des leveurs, tait contenue  l'poque o les renards parcouraient nos campagnes, car les renards attrapaient plus facilement les lapins malades que les lapins sains, plus vigoureux. Et, comme le renard n'est pas concern par la myxomatose, a ne posait pas de problme. En tuant les renards, l'homme a favoris la propagation de cette maladie du lapin et a permis aux rats de pulluler (un renard, c'est environ 50000 rats de tuer par an).

Bref, n'utilisons plus ces horribles appellations de nuisibles ou mauvaises herbes. En ralit, la seule espce animale rellement nuisible, c'est l'Homme !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En ralit, la seule espce animale rellement nuisible, c'est l'Homme !


En effet, c'est le pire parasite qui existe.
Toutes les actions des autres formes de vie sont lies  la survie et  a la reproduction (qui est la survie de la ligne).
L'homme dtruit l'environnement alors que a ne participe pas du tout  sa survie (plein despces ont disparues  cause de l'humain).

----------


## Ryu2000

TRIBUNE. "Ayez le courage de dire non" : Nicolas Hulot exhorte les dputs  ne pas ratifier le Ceta



> Quand nous interdisons des substances dangereuses en France et a fortiori en Europe pour protger la sant de nos populations, nous portons plus largement atteinte aux intrts de BASF, Bayer-Monsanto, Syngenta, Dow Chemicals etc. qui, pour pouvoir vendre leurs pesticides, doivent garantir aux agriculteurs exportateurs brsiliens, amricains ou canadiens que leurs produits pourront pntrer le march intrieur europen. Toujours prompts  dfiler dans les ministres pour expliquer combien ils investissent, crent de lemploi et pourraient le faire partout ailleurs, ce sont ces firmes qui font pression pour que lEurope abandonne son approche unique au monde, qui considre que les substances les plus toxiques doivent tre interdites sans autres considrations que leur danger intrinsque.
> 
> Quand tous les lobbys essayent dj denfoncer la porte, pourquoi leur donner un blier avec le Ceta ? Demain, ces firmes qui ont toutes des filiales au Canada pourront menacer de recourir directement  larbitrage. Mais alors pourquoi et pour qui ratifier le Ceta ? Pourquoi maintenant ? *Pas pour notre sant, pas pour nos agriculteurs ni pour le climat, on laura compris.*


C'est vrai qu'on a pas grand chose  gagner avec le CETA...

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron rpond  Hulot sur le Ceta : Il fallait le dire quand on tait en responsabilit



> Il fallait le dire quand on tait en responsabilit  : Emmanuel Macron a rpliqu schement ce lundi  l'ex-ministre Nicolas Hulot qui a appel les parlementaires  s'opposer au trait de libre-change UE-Canada (Ceta), soumis mardi au vote de l'Assemble.
> 
>  Quand on s'est battu pour amliorer un texte [], on ne peut pas dire quelques mois plus tard le contraire , lui a rpondu  distance le chef de l'Etat, indiquant avoir  lu la tribune  de l'ex-ministre, devant la presse aprs une rencontre avec le prsident des Comores Azali Assoumani  l'Elyse.


Quand il tait au gouvernement il n'tait pas cout.
C'est pour cela qu'il l'a quitt.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Quand il tait au gouvernement il n'tait pas cout.


Il tait probablement musel par Macron vu ses opinions (il tait contre carrment)...

Mr Hulot qui tait trs au fait des ruses des multinationales pour empoisonner le monde, a seulement fait observer comment les pquenots bureaucrates de Bruxelles se sont fait avoir gros jean comme devant...
C'est ce  qui a fait enrager Mr Macron qui aurait,si Mr Hulot tait toujours au gvt , prescrit une "fallaqua" en public (battu en public des verges sur la plante des pieds) ou une bastonnade...
En fait le trait du Ceta, celui du Mercosur (Amrique latine) sont des chevaux de Troie conomiques pour contourner la fiscalit douanire et les barrires   environnementales...
Les  Multinationales comme le renard de la fable se sont dit "puisque il faut ruser,rusons".

C'est l'une des raisons qui a pouss  Trump ,qui tait bien conseill,  rviser le trait Alena ,le Traite Partenariat Trans-Pacifique ou TPP ,ses conseillers conomiques  en voulant surtout  ses clauses douanieres...

----------

